#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-28
<fetova> well...
<fetova> i have to go :)
<fetova> good day, afternoon and evening! :)
<fetova> buenas :)
<effie_jayx> fetova,  que mas
<effie_jayx> fetova,  I haven't seen pelicano... he was not here yesterday... I will email about me proposing several members for OPs in #ubuntu-es
<fetova> holas effie_jayx :)
<fetova> thanks a lot ;)
<effie_jayx> fetova,  no problem
<fetova> :D
<fetova> y botijo? :(
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  is botijo dead
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: yes
<effie_jayx> :(
<fetova> jpatrick: :(
<jpatrick> ah well
<no0tic> :(
<jpatrick> http://trolltech.net/28012008/28012008
<no0tic> I know
<no0tic> :|
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-29
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<jpatrick> no estabas en la reunion P3L|C4N0 ;)
<P3L|C4N0> jpatrick, te refieres a la reunion del domingo?
<jpatrick> si
<jpatrick> o fetova, effie_jayx, y no0tic te estaba buscando
<jpatrick> creo que effie te ha enviado un correo..
<P3L|C4N0> jpatrick, no pude asistir por cuestiones laborales de última hora, pero debieron mandar en todo caso un email con un resumen de lo acordado
<erUSUL> P3L|C4N0: basicamente no hubo reunion ;)
<P3L|C4N0> je je
<P3L|C4N0> bueno en todo caso podemos acordarlo por email
<P3L|C4N0> una fecha y hora adecuada para todos
<P3L|C4N0> de tal forma que todos puedan estar presentes
<jpatrick> no puedmos añadir los nuevos ops y ya esta? :D
<P3L|C4N0> jpatrick, me parece que sería bueno conocerlos antes
<P3L|C4N0> que se postule desde launchpad
<jpatrick> ok
<erUSUL> que nuevos ops?
<P3L|C4N0> jpatrick, desde aquí → https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es-freenode
<jpatrick> P3L|C4N0: https://launchpad.net/~jpatrick/+participation o/
<P3L|C4N0> jpatrick, por el momento yo y erUSUL somos los admin del team en launchpad
<P3L|C4N0> jpatrick, como puedes leer los requisitos son simples para ser OP
<jpatrick> "Ser OP en el canal #ubuntu-es no es un privilegio" - de alguna manera si
<P3L|C4N0> pedir ser miembro, presentarse en la lista de correo, facilitar todos sus datos, tener cuando menos 2 meses en el irc
<P3L|C4N0> son requisitos por demas bastante faciles de cumplir
<P3L|C4N0> jpatrick, con respecto a lo anterior, tienes que terminar de leer la frase
<P3L|C4N0> y dice al final "es una RESPONSABILIDAD"
<P3L|C4N0> en pocas palabras les digo a todos que seamos humildes y asumamos ese rol con responsabilidad
<jpatrick> just when I'm off to bed, all the trolls turn up
<nalioth> jpatrick: if you let me know, i can connect through a tor portal and troll you while you're awake  :0
<jpatrick> nalioth: :O, for me? how kind :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, uhm?
<no0tic> P3L|C4N0, hola
<P3L|C4N0> o/ hola no0tic
<no0tic> P3L|C4N0, é leido lo que habian dicho tu y jpatrick (perdone mi español)
<no0tic> P3L|C4N0, conosces fetova? confias en el?
<P3L|C4N0> no0tic, sobre los nuevos OPs? pues no hay problema que se presenten en Launchpad yq cumplan con esos minimos requisitos indicados en → https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es-freenode
<P3L|C4N0> no0tic, francamente no lo conozco
<no0tic> P3L|C4N0, podemos hablar inglés?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-30
<effie_jayx> diosito danroj
<no0tic> effie_jayx, si
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  is there anything we can do to help you with botijo
<effie_jayx> ?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  he is really helpful to me when doing op
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: find me a server would be a start :)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick, great I'll see about it
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I've ask Canonical, but they can't because of security issues
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you would need ssh access to it, right?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: preferable /me loves ssh
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  have you asked the ubuntu-es guys
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: yes
<jpatrick> it was all their idea :D
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  ahhhh ... well I shall keep looking
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: all the server would need is supybot installed
<jpatrick> after that, it'll all be up and running in 5 minutes
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  Ok. let me see what I can do. I promiss to bring update soon
<jpatrick> great! thanks a bunch :D
<jpatrick> oh, the server also needs: python-pytz and python-sqlite
<sysdef> hi girls and boys. anyone OPT-IN for the IRSeeK logbot for channel #ubuntu?
<nalioth> sysdef: why do you ask?
<sysdef> because i'm contact of #irseek-victims and some user ask for it
<PriceChild> he didn't think to ask a #ubuntu op?
<sysdef> i remember that freenode is OPT-IN only. so i think the contact of #ubuntu OPT-IN the logbot
<nalioth> where is the irseek bot, anyway?
<PriceChild> IRSeekBot
<sysdef> the bost is also cloaked
<sysdef> -s
<nalioth> interesting
<sysdef> PriceChild: thanks a lot for the informations :]
<PriceChild> sysdef, gah i thought i /part'ed before that all got through?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: re: -locoteams: bit extreme don't you think, grabbing someone else's host for a bot? :)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  nop.
<effie_jayx> I have a problem with a bot spaming the drupal for ubuntu-ve
<jpatrick> ah, right ;)
<effie_jayx> I wanted to see if anyone got any spam assasin like stuff approved by Canonical Sysadmins
<jpatrick> best ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<sysdef> PriceChild: yes. but i still wondering about the #ubuntu-meeting channel. but that's not really my problem :)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: any updates? maybe santiago-ve has a server somewhere ;)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I am thinking of setting up one
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I would to, but you know, age, cash, hehe :)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  let me check with a couple of more people and see
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: take your time, I'm in no rush at all
 * jpatrick is currectly wondering what the Debian devs did to break his packages
<effie_jayx> NOOOoooo que hace danroj en ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you sent him didn't you...
<no0tic> lol
<no0tic> danroj aka irc spanish flu
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  I wonder what nali0th would call him
<nalioth> who's nali0th ?
<LjL> nalioth: no idea, maybe nootic knows
<effie_jayx> nalioth, didn't want to wake you... ;)
<effie_jayx> LjL,  lol
<effie_jayx> LjL,  I am thinking about joining the IRC team.
<no0tic> L1L, less jokes and more action
 * effie_jayx hides
<no0tic> clap clap clap
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I dislike danroj but even I'm not that evil
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  hehe
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: + he's in more channels now, bugger... but channels, I have the ops in
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: /join #ubuntu-es-web
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  ZoKeBeR  es quien mantiene a Ubuntu-ve
<jpatrick> hola ZoKeBeR!
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  ya le dije lo que necesitamos y el dice que si se le puede conseguir un vhost a los bots
<ZoKeBeR> saludos jpatrick
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  podriamos pensar en unafiliated cloaks para ZoKeBeR  y para los bots ?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  no se me ocurre mas
<ZoKeBeR> eso mismo
<jpatrick> nalioth: sorry, to distrub but someone wishs to have an unaffiliated cloak^^
<effie_jayx> that will be ZoKeBeR
<nalioth> jpatrick: effie_jayx: ZoKeBeR can't speak for themselves?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  he can...
<nalioth> our policy is not to cloak people unless they request it
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  not sure how confident he is with english
<effie_jayx> <ZoKeBeR> si pero no manejo el ingles fluido...
<ZoKeBeR> jajaja
<effie_jayx> ZoKeBeR,  habla... nalioth  sabe español
<ZoKeBeR> no hablo muy bien el ingles
<ZoKeBeR> ¬¬
<ZoKeBeR> ok nalioth mucho gusto
<ZoKeBeR> quiero solicitar un cloak nalioth
<nalioth> Be sure to check off all 7 steps and make sure they're done.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup  If you've received this message, you probably have NOT completed the 7 steps.  When you have the steps completed, contact me or another staffer to enable your cloak. ZoKeBeR
<ZoKeBeR> ok bien
<effie_jayx> me tengo que ir
<effie_jayx> ZoKeBeR,  ponte de acuerdo con jpatrick  para asi poner a funcionar a botijo...
<ZoKeBeR> si estoy en eso po pv
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  podriamos considerar ubotijo
<effie_jayx> como nombre
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  hope that helps
<effie_jayx> catch you all later
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: cya
<ZoKeBeR> hey nalioth listo para el unaffiliated cloak
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: ping
<ZoKeBeR> hola jpatrick
<ZoKeBeR> jpatrick. el bot esta corriendo?
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: me dice que necessita: python-apt
<ZoKeBeR> ok
<ZoKeBeR> jpatrick. listo ya vuelvo
<ZoKeBeR> jpatrick. todo bien?
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: prefecto :D
<ZoKeBeR> jpatrick. tienes a dos botijo corriendo
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: ah si?
<jpatrick> joer..
<ZoKeBeR> jpatrick. 6999  y 7369
<jpatrick> ahora los mato
<ZoKeBeR> jpatrick. conecta todo bien?
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: estoy jugando con la configuarcion
<ZoKeBeR> ok entiendo.. estare por aca
<no0tic> jpatrick, we will get a 24/24h running botijo? :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: hopefully :D
<no0tic> jpatrick, later I need you to tell me all its knowings :)
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: no me quiere dejar subir archivos
<jpatrick> en este caso la configuarcion
<ZoKeBeR> ok dame unos segundos
<ZoKeBeR> por pv
<jpatrick> @hola | ZoKeBeR
<botijo> ZoKeBeR: Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<ZoKeBeR> :D bien jpatrick
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: ahora si que creo que todo va prefecto
<ZoKeBeR> si eso veo
<ZoKeBeR> todo bien
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: se puede hacer algo como: labetty.info/~botijo?
<ZoKeBeR> para los logs? como www.ubuntu-ve.info?
<jpatrick> y para los factos
<ZoKeBeR> si claro
<ZoKeBeR>  labetty.info/~botijo?
<jpatrick> (es que la gente lo quiere ;))
<jpatrick> algo asi
<ZoKeBeR> ok.. si de todas formas si contratas un dominio o algo.. avismae
<ZoKeBeR> cual es el dir?
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: como un public_html en su home
<ZoKeBeR> ok
<jpatrick> ZoKeBeR: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> botijo se base de eso
<ZoKeBeR> http://labetty.info/~botijo/
<jpatrick> :D
<jpatrick> llego lo hare
<ZoKeBeR> entiendo jpatrick
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-31
<pasquale_> hello..
<jussi01> pasquale_: hi
<pasquale_> ok...
<pasquale_> ma in italiano???
<jussi01> pasquale_: no, I dont speak italian, sorry
<erUSUL> pasquale_: LjL is italian no0tic is too afaik
<jussi01> erUSUL: I was just about to ping them :)
<no0tic> pasquale_, ciao
<pasquale_> grazie noOtic è difficile spiegarsi in inglese....
<no0tic> pasquale_, dimmi pure
<pasquale_> non riesco più a scaricare da adept manager
<pasquale_> avevo scaricato dal server dell'uni
<no0tic> pasquale_, #ubuntu-it
<fetova> buenas
<no0tic> fetova, buenas
<fetova> :). como va todo?
 * fetova ve lo de -es interesante (no me lo se :P)
<no0tic> fetova, todo bien
<fetova> va :)
<no0tic> tu?
<fetova> no0tic: pues con trabajo, acabo de entrar a la escuela, hay que checar una conferencia que vamos a tener los de  u-mx, algo cargadito :P
<fetova> pero ni modo :P
<jpatrick> fetova: yo
<fetova> holas jpatrick :)
<fetova> tu quep? :P
<jpatrick> s/yo/hola
<fetova> aahhh xD
<fetova> como te ha ido? :P
<jpatrick> el que?
<fetova> en la vida ;P , que como te ha ido :P
<jpatrick> bastante bien
<no0tic> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi no0tic
<jpatrick> @hola | no0tic
<botijo> no0tic: Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<no0tic> gh
<fetova> xD
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-01
<effie_jayx> no0tic, hey
<no0tic> effie_jayx, hey
<effie_jayx> how's botijo coming... any drops?
<effie_jayx> no0tic, it was changed to another server
<no0tic> effie_jayx, I saw
<no0tic> effie_jayx, I didn't put an eye on -es till yesterday
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  if you notice anything funky with botijo  let me know
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  things have changed a bit safe to say...
<no0tic> effie_jayx, good, tell me.. has botijo a list of all his knowings?
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  there is a site for him
 * effie_jayx checks
<no0tic> thanks
<effie_jayx> I think ZoKeBeR mentioned it yesterday
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  if we check the logs we will find our
<no0tic> http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<no0tic> http://labetty.info/~botijo/
<no0tic> lastlogged
<no0tic> ubotu is ubotu :)
<no0tic> probably labetty
<effie_jayx> yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is ubotu :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<no0tic> effie_jayx, it's empty
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  well it must be there... we best ask jpatrick
<effie_jayx> I'll push for that to happen
<no0tic> effie_jayx, great
<no0tic> effie_jayx, ah, put #ubuntu-es-ops in you autojoin list ;)
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  freenode is complaining I can't join that many channels
<no0tic> effie_jayx, it's the right channel for these discussions
<no0tic> effie_jayx, ah :)
<no0tic> effie_jayx, you have still 2 free slots :P
<no0tic> effie_jayx, (I think)
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  ohhhh is that so...
<jussi01> @btlogin
<botijo> Facto btlogin no encontrado
<no0tic> danroj is ctcp pinging the whole -es channel
<jussi01> ouch
<no0tic> banned him
<no0tic> I wonder how much will it take him to PM me :)
<no0tic> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi no0tic, how's it going?
<no0tic> jpatrick, well, I banned danroj from -es
<jpatrick> HOARARY!
<jpatrick> erm, I men,why?
<jpatrick> mean*
<no0tic> jpatrick, he ctcp pinged the whole channel
<no0tic> jpatrick, in greeting :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, who's meisok?
<jpatrick> no0tic: sorry, suffering slow ssh connection
<no0tic> jpatrick, I can understand you
<jpatrick> no0tic: well, too bad that's not a good enought excuse for me to ban him in all -es channels
<jpatrick> no0tic: meisok is one of the admins of ubuntu-es.org
<no0tic> jpatrick, ah oops :)
<jpatrick> and the one who got me to work on botijo
<freepenguin> I'm doing the Ubuntu Free Penguin Edition .. if somebody want see the live cd search in amule "Ubuntu Free Penguin Edition"
<no0tic> bravo, e che sarebbe?
<freepenguin> sono io virgola bravo?
<no0tic> sì
<freepenguin> una versione modificata della 7.10
<no0tic> in cosa differisce?
<freepenguin> (sto caricando la iso sul server) e stasera metterò le differenze sul sito
<no0tic> freepenguin, ho letto in tutti i canali in cui l'hai scritto -.-
<no0tic> freepenguin, evita :)
<freepenguin> comunque detto a grandi linee: aggiornamenti a ieri, già lingua italiana
<no0tic> freepenguin, lod dico per te
<freepenguin> software in più
<no0tic> freepenguin, puoi uscire di qua :)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  are you alive?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: that's a rahter philosophical question...
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  heh
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  how's botijo comming
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  we need to set up a bank of factoids
<effie_jayx> it helps op's nowing what stuff botijo  knows
<jpatrick> @bot > ef	
<effie_jayx> @hola
<botijo> Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: as soon as my connection becaomes stable I'l do it
<erUSUL> jpatrick: yes; any advance on letting us edit/add factoids directly?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  let me know if we can help you out
<jpatrick> erUSUL: no, not yet
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: it's just a couple of syslinks ()[DI think
<jpatrick> arg
 * jpatrick moves upstairs
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  no problem dude... I don't mean to bug you with little things like these.
<LjL> jpatrick: it would help if you had a DB dump somewhere though, as in cases like the past days when the bot is down for a prolonged time, a replacement can be brought up very quickly if the DB is available
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: doing it right now :)
<jpatrick> Z0K3B3R: estas?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: behold http://www.labetty.info/~botijo :O
<jpatrick> got to fix that 403 tho
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  cool...
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  a stick in time... ;)
<jpatrick> ahhh
<jpatrick> I thought to link another file
<jpatrick> :)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  fixed?
<jpatrick> not yet
 * jpatrick has no experience with cgi
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54334/
<jpatrick> that explains it
<jpatrick> Z0K3B3R: ^^ :)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I can't reed Z0K3B3R
<effie_jayx> :S
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: he hasn't said anything
<fetova> buenas :)
<jpatrick> fetova: #ubuntu-es-ops
<Z0K3B3R> jpatrick. saludos
<Z0K3B3R> effie_jayx. hey!
<effie_jayx> Z0K3B3R,  que mas viejo
<effie_jayx> Z0K3B3R,  jpatrick necesitaba una libreria pa los factoids e botijo
<Z0K3B3R> epa, por aca
<Z0K3B3R> ok, entiendo ya mire el enlace que me envio
<jpatrick> Z0K3B3R: hmm, no encuentro la paqueta..
<jpatrick> Z0K3B3R: grrr
<jpatrick> ahora se donde esta :)
<jpatrick> Z0K3B3R: sabes como hacer funiconar a cgi?
<Z0K3B3R> jpatrick. si
<erUSUL> PriceChild: hi; a fixed flash plugin has landed in proposed i tried it and after a remove reinstall cycle it works here on amd64. Should we change the factoids for ubotu? or it is better to wait untill it lands (hopefully) on updates?
<PriceChild> erUSUL, I'd assume its still broken in konqueror *reads latest bug comments*
<PriceChild> erUSUL, ah seems like they've updated konqueror for it!
<erUSUL> PriceChild: i do not use kde but yes everything seems ok now
<PriceChild> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/184149
<PriceChild> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<PriceChild> I don't think its a good idea to suggest people use gutsy-proposed
<PriceChild> perhaps indicate fix is about to appear
<erUSUL> PriceChild: but people on normal ubuntu can fix the issue installing a deb file (people using konqueror need more stuff from proposed so it is not as safe)
<erUSUL> PriceChild: but it's just my opinion of course ;)
<PriceChild> erUSUL, but aren't they all still in proposed?
<erUSUL> PriceChild: yes afaics
<PriceChild> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until it the fix is released in -updates.
<erUSUL> PriceChild: they have to wait and get positive testers reports iirc to move it to update
<PriceChild> indeed
<erUSUL> PriceChild: the new factoid seems ok to me ... i guess that most people will just enable proposed...
<PriceChild> on their heads be it
<Seveas> jpatrick, hi
<jpatrick> %addeditor erUSUL
<botijo> jpatrick: Error: Usario erUSUL no registrado
<jpatrick> Seveas: do you know what's wrong here?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> erUSUL, should do %register
<jpatrick> right
<no0tic> hey
<jpatrick> no0tic: %register
<no0tic> jpatrick, done
<jpatrick> %addeditor no0tic
<botijo> jpatrick: The operation succeeded.
<no0tic> thanks :)
<jpatrick> yes!
<jpatrick> thanks Seveas
<no0tic> jpatrick, I'll check my spanish before adding/editing factoids :)
<erUSUL> %register
<botijo> erUSUL: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<erUSUL> jpatrick: ping
<jpatrick> %addeditor erUSUL
<botijo> jpatrick: The operation succeeded.
<erUSUL> jpatrick: thanks ;)
<jpatrick> de nada
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-02
<jpatrick> LjL: /msg botijo %register
<LjL> done
<jpatrick> %addeditor LjL
<botijo> jpatrick: The operation succeeded.
<ubotu> OK
<jpatrick> er...
<jpatrick> :/
<LjL> well, i was already an editor in ubotu :)
<jpatrick> I thought I messed ubotu somehow :)
<DRebellion> Can I get an Ubuntu cloak?
<jpatrick> DRebellion: are you an ubuntu member?
<DRebellion> jpatrick: of launchpad, yes
<jpatrick> and a link to your launchpad page
<DRebellion> https://launchpad.net/~digitalrebellion010
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell DRebellion about member
<DRebellion> jpatrick: would I be eligible for membership because i am very active in #ubuntu ?
<jpatrick> DRebellion: If you can get some people to back you up with testimonials, probably
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<effie_jayx> P3L|C4N0,  que mas
<DRebellion> Is the ubuntu-irc channel on Freenode for ops only?
<erUSUL> DRebellion: see the topic ;)
 * DRebellion smacks himself on the head
<DRebellion> Sorry, I mean the ubuntu-irc _team_ on _Launchpad_ :P
<nalioth> DRebellion: yes
<erUSUL> DRebellion: no is for ops of ubuntu related channels such as the loco or language specific channels
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-03
<Crysis> hay alguien aqui??
<Crysis> hay OPs de #ubuntu-es
<Crysis> bueno creo que ha esta hora es receso
<Crysis> chau
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-26
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, einand said: !einand is <reply>Världens coolast och bästa människa
<glade88> 'lo -- I was told in some channel that ubuntu irc team has private wiki pages. is that true? and if it is, I'd like to know how (interests the brainstorm moderator team)
<elkbuntu> if we do, it's the first i've heard of it
<glade88> elkbuntu: hehe.. thanks.
<A4Tech> jrib: ?
<muzanaka> I'm here
<jrib> A4Tech: Hi, muzanaka is trying to join #ubuntu-ru.  The ban on 91.145.* is catching him though.  He's here now
<A4Tech> jrib: http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=1731&key=ad68c7 - i'm don't now who is banned him
<muzanaka> Why I was baned?
<A4Tech> now == know
<muzanaka> Why  was I baned?
<jrib> A4Tech: it's a pretty wide ban though, I doubt it's muzanaka, but just someone with a similar ip.  He seems fine in #ubuntu and here
<A4Tech> perhaps coincided network
<muzanaka> When I can connect to #ubuntu-ru?
<A4Tech> sec
<A4Tech> jrib: I have to write down the address, because I do not know who blocked it, but we have other people's taboos operators are untouched
<A4Tech> muzanaka connect to #ubuntu-ru
<jrib> A4Tech: I see
<muzanaka> thanks
<muzanaka> )))
<muzanaka> I'm veru glad, that you helped me)
<muzanaka> very
 * emmajane waves.
<Nafallo> hi emmajane :-)
 * Netcowboy looks
<emmajane> pleia2 sent me here and said that I can get "hooked up." Really I just want a cloak though. /me is an Ubuntu Member.
<emmajane> https://launchpad.net/~emmajane
<emmajane> Nafallo, hey :)
 * Nafallo have forgot who to ping about that :-)
<Nafallo> nalioth? ^--
<emmajane> awww
<pleia2> emmajane: just hang about :) someone will show up to handle it soon enough
 * emmajane nods at pleia2 
<Nafallo> jpds, Myrtti: one of you would need the procedure to add a cloak? :-)
<jpds> emmajane: Make sure: "/msg NickServ info" shows that you have a grouped nick and email set.
<emmajane> jpds, yup :)
<jpds> emmajane: Prefect, that should be all.
<emmajane> jpds, that's it?
<emmajane> jpds, it'll just cloak me from now on?
<jpds> emmajane: As soon as you identify to NickServ, it'll apply your cloak.
<jpds> emmajane: But you'll have to wait for nal. or Price.y to turn up to set the cloak.
<emmajane> jpds, cool :)
<jpds> ubot2: info figlet
<ubot2> jpds: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<jpds> Gah.
<jpds> stdin: Odd, looks like it's still failing on Description-cc_CC parsing in lastest trunk.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-27
<stdin> jpds: it shouldn't, works with ubottu, my bot and one of the other LoCo's bots. tried restarting the bot?
<stdin> jpds: if it doesn't work you can see what output the bot gets by running the self.aptcommand in packages.py, replacing "%s" with the apt directory and "%%s" with the release, then appending "show figlet"
<jpds> stdin: OK; I'll try that and: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110176/
<stdin> jpds: thanks
<jpds> stdin: Bizarre: E: Could not open file /home/jpds/bots/ubot5/data/apt/intrepid.status - open (2 No such file or directory) - and it exists.
<jpds> Is it suppose to be: apt-cache -o "Dir::State::Lists=/home/jpds/bots/ubot5/data/apt/intrepid/" ?
<stdin> it's the Dir::State::status that's set to that
<jpds> Hmm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110183/
<stdin> jpds: ~/bots/ubot2/data/apt != ~/bots/ubot5/data/apt
<jpds> stdin: Hmm? The right side of my shell is $PWD.
<jpds> Argggg.
<stdin> you're listing ~/bots/ubot2/data/apt right?
<jpds> Yeah, I see, sorry.
<jpds> OK; apt-cache finds figlet fine.
<jpds> 'AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split''
<stdin> does it give a line number?
<jpds> File "/home/jpds/bots/ubot2/plugins/PackageInfo/packages.py", line 129, in info (maxp['Package'], maxp['Source'] or maxp['Package'], maxp['Description'].split('\n')[0], component(maxp['Section'])
<stdin> are you sure it has the line:
<stdin>         os.environ["LANG"] = "C" # Workaround issues with localized package descriptions
<stdin> because it's still getting the localized description
<jpds> Ye.
<jpds> Line 26.
<stdin> I suppose you could change "maxp['Description']" to "maxp['Description-en_GB']"
<jpds> OK; that makes it work.
<stdin> are any of the LC_* environment variables set?
<stdin> or LANGUAGE?
<stdin> it's possible on of those is overriding it
<jpds> Probably my .zshrc settings.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, Umeaboy said: !rules is <reply> Regler är för de som inte har något liv.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<jpds> Hi-
<Umeaboy> 'zup y'all?
<Myrtti> but I do have a life and still I choose to follow rules...
<Umeaboy> What is life?
<Umeaboy> Life isn't what I want it to be.
<Umeaboy> I want to be a billionare & buy Microsoft & close the whole company.
<Umeaboy> Is that possible?
<Umeaboy> No.
<jpds> Umeaboy: "Why do we argue? Life's so fragile, a successful virus clinging to a speck of mud, suspended in endless nothing."
<Umeaboy> I prefer to live in "The Nothing" as in "The Nothing" from Neverending story.
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> I wish I could ride on Falcor one time.
<Umeaboy> If he ever exists.
<jpds> That quote is from the "Watchman" comic.
<Umeaboy> Okey. :)
<Umeaboy> Didn't know that.
<jester-> hi anybody know if this nigh freenode  had mistaken some problem? on some our italian ubuntu irc channell the topic was cancelled
<jpds> jester-: Looked like some servers split, but they should be back now.
<jester-> jpds: ok, thank you
<jpds> jester-: I believe the topic can be set with ChanServ; see: /msg ChanServ help set topic
<jpds> heop topic that is.
<jpds> help*
<jester-> jpds: we use chanserv
<jester-> fort that we are a bit worried
<muzanaka> why was I baned in ubuntu-ru?
<jester-> muzanaka: ask a some op there, call him in query
<Myrtti> jester-: huh?
<jester-> muzanaka: you can see the list using /cs access #ubuntu-ru list
<bazhang> muzanaka, this is the same ban you talked with A4Tech about?
<muzanaka> jester-:I coudn't see this chanel(
<bazhang> muzanaka, or is this a new ban, from around 6 hours ago
<jester-> muzanaka: you can execut the command here too
<muzanaka> bazhang:It's same
<bazhang> muzanaka, you know who set it?
<muzanaka> no, i don't
<bazhang> well A4Tech did not take care of it
<muzanaka> A4Tech was know about my esterday's ban
<bazhang> muzanaka, try to join now
<muzanaka> )))
<muzanaka> I have joined
<bazhang> good
<muzanaka> but I cann't understand what's it?
<bazhang> muzanaka, this is the channel for that; not #ubuntu-ops
<muzanaka> I try to remember that)
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> was a reaally wide ip ban; no wonder he got caught
<jester-> bazhang: which was the problem
<bazhang> jester-, not sure as it was on ballard.freenode, and none of the other operators in -ru are around right now--it was @79.124 ban
<bazhang> strange, as he apparently is a normal user, unlike some others in that channel
<bazhang> or formerly others :)
<jester-> maybe some op has banned an host the did stop him too
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: ##club-ubuntu is a seperate channel
<Seeker`> eugh, stupid bot
<jester-> jpds: you here?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-28
<filo1234> morning
<remix_tj> wewewe filooooooooo
<filo1234> remix_tj: o/
<remix_tj> o,/
<remix_tj> haha
<jpds> jester-: Pong.
<jester-> jpds: pang
<jester-> jpds: had a problem but solved thank
<jpds> jester-: No problem.
<jester-> :D freenode is very upsetted
<emmajane> hey all :) I don't seem to be cloaked yet. Am I missing a step to get this set up?
 * Myrtti prods Pricey and nalioth 
<Myrtti> https://launchpad.net/~emmajane
<emmajane> Myrtti, thanks :)
<Pricey> emmajane: ubuntu/member?
<emmajane> Pricey, yes?
<Pricey> emmajane: All done.
<emmajane> thanks!!
<emmajane> Pricey, do I need to log in and out for it to take effect?
<Pricey> emmajane: nope, you should see a message saying it was changed.
<Zic> * [emmajane] (n=emmajane@ubuntu/member/emmajane): Emma Jane Hogbin
<Zic> congrats ;)
<emmajane> cool, thanks :)
<emmajane> when I right-click my name I still get my IP address, so I was confused.
<Zic> it sounds like a bug of refresh of your IRC client, just do a /whois emmajane and look at your server messages
<Pricey> evil xchat?
<Pricey> (i don't mean it)
<emmajane> it is xchat, but not the gnome xchat
 * popey is jealous of emmajane going to fosdem
<emmajane> heh
<Myrtti> popey: neener neener
<popey> not quite so jealous of you having to share a room with Myrtti :)
 * emmajane grins at Myrtti 
<emmajane> popey, ?
<Myrtti> we have our own rooms, thank you very much :-P
<popey> oh
<popey> thought you were sharing from your farcebook entry
<emmajane> popey, same hotel.
<emmajane> that's all.
 * Myrtti notes her English hasn't actually developed during the past week and half
<Myrtti> though, have learnt new words which is always nice
<emmajane> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-29
<On0bi_> somebody google New World Order
<bazhang> On0bi_, this is not the channel for that.
<On0bi_> yes it is, it's irc, this is irc
<bazhang> On0bi_, keep chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> no.
<On0bi_> communist
<On0bi> blah
<On0bi> wat?
<bazhang> On0bi, ??
<On0bi> what up?
<bazhang> On0bi, read the /topic here
<On0bi> so it's an op channel?
<bazhang> ie the part about International Ubuntu IRC operators channel
<bazhang> On0bi, not a chat channel
<On0bi> ok, can i have #ubuntu back?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<bazhang> On0bi, come to #ubuntu-ops
<On0bi> ok
<On0bi> ok, can i join #ubuntu?
<jester-> hi
<bazhang> o/
<Zic> nalioth / Pricey : Does an association can make a donation in his name to Freenode?
<jpds> Can an*
<Zic> (and what is the best method?)
<Zic> jpds: oops :> (hi)
<jpds> Zic: I think they could, via PayPal.
<Pricey> Zic: are you looking for http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml ?
<Zic> Pricey: just to know if association needs to providing more informations and if http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml is not for personnal donation only
<Zic> (what IRC nick for example in the text area of the donation?)
<Pricey> Zic: gimme a moment
<Zic> Pricey: no problem ;)
<nizarus> ping Pricey
<Pricey> nizarus: pong
<nizarus> Pricey, it's about operator acces in our loco channel
<nizarus> the former operator had quit the team
<nizarus> and he gave operator privileges to a member who isn't present
<nizarus> i talk about #ubuntu-tn, #ubuntu-tn-meeting and #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<nizarus> i'm the loco contact and i would like to got these priveleges until we elect a new operator
<nizarus> Pricey, ?
<Pricey> Hey nizarus, sorry for the wait.
<Pricey> nizarus: so the previous owner of the channels has disappeared?
<nizarus> no problem Pricey :)
<nizarus> the previous owner leaved the loco
<Pricey> okies
<nizarus> so Pricey ?
<Pricey> looking
<nizarus> Pricey, still looking ?
<Pricey> shouldn't be long
<nizarus> okay
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-30
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> hi
<jpds> ubot2: ping
<ubot2> pong
<ubot2> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Nafallo> jpds: how to eat second msg?
<jpds> Hmm, freaky.
<jpds> ubot4: ping
<ubot4> pong
<ubot4> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jpds> +ubuntu
<ubot4> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubot2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jpds> That works fine.
<jpds> Nafallo: OK; it only seems to be happening in #ubuntu-se.
<Nafallo> jpds: it's like some kind of linking to another thing that refuses to die.
<Nafallo> jpds: !no, ask is !no alias ? ;-)
<Nafallo> naah. that can't possibly work :-P
<jpds> Nafallo: By the way, what's: "Factoid %s not found" in Swedish?
<[NikO]> jpds, supybot too ? :)
<jpds> [NikO]: Yeah, they're ubottu clones.
<Nafallo> jpds: sorry. have to head home. I bounced it to yeager in -se :-)
<jpds> Nafallo: Later, I'll dig into this doulbe reply thing.
<Nafallo> jpds: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-31
<A4Tech> Gary: hello
<Gary> hello
<A4Tech> Gary you can get unaffiliated to my friend ththt?
<Gary> @unaffiliated/ththt
<Gary> he is already cloaked
<A4Tech> Gary he is my officer, and transferred a database to bot # ubuntu-ru
<A4Tech> I was not him, but his Bot
<Gary> A4Tech: the nick ththt already has a unaffiliated cloak
<A4Tech> yes
<A4Tech> Gary: it you have just applied for a request to make a cloak for his bot
<A4Tech> could you do this now, that it would not wait 2 weeks?
<Gary> what is his bot's nick?
<Gary> stbot?
<A4Tech> Gary: stbot
<Gary> cloaked
<A4Tech> Gary thx you
<Gary> A4Tech: no problem
<A4Tech> Gary: you just gave him a kind of cloak unaffiliated/ththt/bot/stbot as possible for the bot which at the official channel #ubuntu-ru is, sdlelat this?
<A4Tech> Gary bot name is - ubuntuhelp
<Gary> A4Tech: the cloak is dependent on the nick, as the nick is stbot, the cloak reflects that
<A4Tech> Gary but it's like bot, just his name was to reflect his appointment to the channel
<Gary> erm, bot cloaks always follow the format unaffiliated/owners-nick/bot/bots-nick
<A4Tech> Gary: unaffiliated/a4tech/bot/ubuntuhelp
<Gary> is the bots nick ubuntuhelp
<Gary> ahhh, are you asking "can you re-cloak my bot to:- unaffiliated/a4tech/bot/ubuntuhelp"
<Gary> language barrier for the lose
<A4Tech> :)))
<A4Tech> yes)
<Gary> A4Tech: can you please /msg nickserv set accountname a4tech
<A4Tech> (13:24:23) NickServ: (notice) Your account name is now set to a4tech.
<Gary> thats fixed one
<A4Tech> thx :)
<A4Tech> has become shorter:)
<Gary> there we go, fixed your cloak and fixed ubuntuhelp's cloak
<Gary> unaffiliated/a4tech to a4tech
<A4Tech> Gary Thank you very much, oh yes, my friend asked to convey to you thank you very much
<Gary> unaffiliated/a4tech/bot/ubuntuhelp to ubuntuhelp
<Gary> no problem A4Tech
<jpds> 739
<stdin> 628
<Nafallo> 453
<jpds> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112037/
<jpds> Still have to test it on #ubuntu-se but it should work..
<stdin> jpds: it's a global value
<stdin> jpds: you need to change the config.py too
<stdin> conf.registerGlobalValue(Encyclopedia, 'notfoundmsg',
<stdin> conf.registerChannelValue(Encyclopedia, 'notfoundmsg',
<stdin> then it'll take into account the channel
<jpds> stdin: Add, I see. Thanks.
<Nafallo> cuteness :-)
<jpds> Ahh*
<Misterio> how can I recibe ubuntu/member cloack
<Misterio> ?
<Misterio> I have launchpad
<jpds> Misterio: Link to your Launchpad profile page please.
<erUSUL> Misterio: and are you ubuntu memeber ?
<Misterio> https://launchpad.net/~danielruiz
<jpds> Misterio: I'm afraid that you are not an Ubuntu member.
<Misterio> and yes, I using ubuntu 8.10, I started with 7.04
<jpds> !member | Misterio
<ubottu> Misterio: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Misterio> ok, I read, but I dont understand, how, in ubuntero, or memberchip
<Misterio> ?
<Misterio> *membership
<jpds> Misterio: Ubuntero is just someone who has digitally signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<Misterio> ahhhh
<Misterio> ok, thanks
<jpds> Ser miembro es otra cosa.
<Misterio> se puede en español?
<jpds> Yo hablo castellano, y erUSUL tambien.
<Misterio> ok, pero que pasos debo de seguir?
<Misterio> es que no lo comprendo muy bien
<Misterio> quiero quitarme lo de unaffiliated, y que ponga ubuntu/member
<jpds> Para ser miembro, tienes que haber trabajado en algun equipo de Ubuntu por un tiempo.
<Misterio> por ejemplo?
<Misterio> en un canal, o resolviendo problemas en los foros?
<jpds> Desarrollo, traducciones, suporte, foros, hay un monton de cosas para hacer.
<Misterio> soporte y foros ya lo hice
<Misterio> envie varios fallos
<Misterio> y en los foros de españa, soy misterio_rio
<Misterio> HistorialMiembro durante1 año 28 semanas
<Misterio> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=user/91570
<erUSUL> Misterio: tienes que hacer lo que pone en la pagina que te dimos lincada http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Misterio> estoy leyendo lo de la wiki
<Misterio> como creo la wiki, mi pagina
<Misterio> ?
<erUSUL> Misterio: tienes que presentar la candidatura conseguir comentarios favorables de otros miembros y ubunteros listar en tu wiki y launchpad los meritos que tienes (la ayuda que haces si eres miembre de LoCo si tienes algun puesto si eres operados de canal o cosas asi)
<erUSUL> Misterio: despues un comite revisara todo eso y te hará miembro si lo cree oportuno
<Misterio> erUSUL: como voy a ser operador :P, solo soy pelicano y tu
<Misterio> p3l|c4n0
<Misterio> perdon
<Misterio> soy no
<Misterio> sois
<Misterio> pff, que mal dia
<erUSUL> Misterio: somos mas; y lo conseguimos ayudando y trabajando XD pero no es imprescindible solo dije lo de operador porque es un merito pero si mantienes  o traduces paquetes o haces cualquier cosa en beneficio de ubuntu eso se valora
<erUSUL> Misterio: la cosa es que se vea que estas implicado en la comunidad y ayudas
<erUSUL> Misterio: pero para que veas yo no soy "miembro" XXDD
<Misterio> ok
<Misterio> me hare ubuntuero de momento
<Misterio> eso vale para algo?
<erUSUL> Misterio: hombre evidentemente si... es condicion "sine qua non"
<Misterio> y si en lugar de nombre pongo apodo, Misterio, valdria
<Misterio> o doy no,mbre y apellidos
<Misterio> con la clave PGP
<erUSUL> Misterio: hombre creo que lo suyo es dar informacion fidedigna
<Misterio> a ver
<Misterio> me salieron numeros raros
<Misterio> los puse en la web
<Misterio> y dice que nanai
<Misterio> dice que no
<Misterio> jeje
<erUSUL> hace tiempo que lo hice pero no recuerdo mayores problemas
<Misterio> la clave es privada?
<Misterio> la huella
<Misterio> no la clave
<Misterio> no se que hago mal
<erUSUL> estas firmando el CoC? no?
<Misterio> si
<erUSUL> Misterio: enviaste tu clave al servidor de claves ?
<Misterio> creo que si
<erUSUL> a ver cual es tu fingerprint
<Misterio> si
<Misterio> /home/misterio/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<Misterio> ---------------------------------
<Misterio> pub   1024D/52C159B5 2009-01-31
<Misterio>       Huella de clave = 847F C73F 628D 343B 4760  9EC5 2437 1BAA 52C1 59B5
<Misterio> uid                  Daniel Ruiz (Misterio) <danielruiz@euskalnet.net>
<Misterio> sub   2048g/18B62686 2009-01-31
<Misterio> hay un espacio por medio, sera un error?
<Misterio> medio de la claveç
<Misterio> esta bien?
<Misterio> erUSUL: sabes cual es el problema?
<erUSUL> Misterio: no encuentro tu clave en los servers asi que lo que pasa es que no la has enviado
<Misterio> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<Misterio> misterio@misterio-desktop:~$ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<Misterio> puse esto, y no hace nad
<Misterio> *nada
<Misterio> lo hice varias veces
<erUSUL> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 1024D/52C159B5
<Misterio> gpg: '1024D/52C159B5' no es un identificador de clave válido
<erUSUL> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 52C159B5
<erUSUL> perdon
<Misterio> erUSUL: eres el mejor :D
<Misterio> gracias, voy a ver ahora
<erUSUL> ahora ya la encuentro
<Misterio> ya esta
<Misterio> pero no me pone ubuntero
<Misterio> aa, ahora lobajo
<Misterio> y lo firmo
<Misterio> me ha creado un archivo
<Misterio> pero no me deja abrirlo
<Misterio> tengo que firmar la clave
<Misterio> erUSUL: nucna, cuidadosamente o casual?
<Misterio> me pone eso
<erUSUL> Misterio: te pone algo mas antes ?
<Misterio> le estoy danodo en contraseñas y claves de cifrado
<Misterio> No se pudo verificar el archivo: «UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc»
<Misterio> No se encontraron firmas inválidas
<Misterio> çesto me pone al abrirlo erUSUL
<erUSUL> Misterio: mejor nos vamos a #ubuntu-es que esto ya es muy largo
<ubot4> In ubot4, Seeker` said: !googlebroken is <reply> Yes, we know google is broken, you don't need to tell us. And no, we dont know what has happened, and wild speculation doesn't help.
<Seeker`> grr
<Nafallo> Seeker`: is/was :-)
 * jpds grabs /usr/bin/rsync are attacks Seeker`.
<jpds> and*
 * Seeker` grabs the broken bot system and attacks jpds :P
<jpds> How's it broken?
<jpds> 00 */12 * * * /home/jpds/sync_db.sh
<Nafallo> */12 * * * * ? ;-)
<Misterio> ok, thanks (gracias), bye al:)
<Misterio> *all
<SiDi> Hello, i'm behind a proxy, and when i join #ubuntu i've got to use #ubuntu-proxy-users, but if i wanna join #kubuntu, once redirected to #ubuntu-proxy-users, it'll only offer me to join #ubuntu and not #kubuntu
<SiDi> How can i join #kubuntu, then ? :(
<Seeker`> jpds: more often than 12 hours would be better
<jussi01> SiDi: you cant at the moment.
<jpds> Seeker`: Not my bandwidth to abuse.
<Seeker`> for example, in situations where something has just happened, and there is a ton of users going "is google broken? has it been hacked? THE SKY IS FALLING! Did you know google is broken? I think its been hacked. I bet someone hacked it"
<Seeker`> does the script download the whole db eachtime?
<SiDi> jussi01: ok thanks :P
<jpds> Seeker`: No, rsync's it.
<Seeker`> so it only picks up recent changes?
<jpds> Yeah.
<Seeker`> that cant take up that much bandwidth
<jpds> OK; I'll do what Nafallo said.
<Nafallo> \☺/
<Seeker`> :D
<jpds> Seeker`: Set to hourly syncs.
<Nafallo> not what I said :-P
<Nafallo> just saying ;-)(
<Seeker`> jpds: thanks
<Nafallo> jpds math fail!
<jpds> Nafallo: I was joking..
<Nafallo> :-P
 * jpds hugs Nafallo and pleia2.
<Nafallo> :-D
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-01
<bhuvi> hai! i'm usin ubuntu 8.04,i'm not able 2 use pidgin through proxy
<Squideshi> I am using the Freenode Java applet IRC portal and am unable to join the #ubuntu channel. I seem to have no problem joining any other channel--new or pre-existing, but when I type "/join #ubuntu" nothing happens--no error message or anything.
<Squideshi> Someone mentioned to me that the #ubuntu channel may be blocking the Freenode Java applet IRC portal; but if that were the case it would give me an error message, wouldn't it?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-01
<zuzuzzzip> can I get a cloak for my nick?
<jussi01> zuzuzzzip: are you an ubuntu member?
<zuzuzzzip> well i'm a member of the ubuntu-be group on LP, and I signed the code of conduct
<zuzuzzzip> what makes you an official member
<jussi01> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<jussi01> zuzuzzzip: you need to pop into freenode and ask for an unaffiliated cloak.
<JanC> in #freenode
<jussi01> sorry
<JanC> hey zuzuzzzip ☺
<Pici> We can only assign ubuntu/member cloaks to those who are part of the Ubuntu Members group on Launchpad
<jussi01> hash fail :)
<zuzuzzzip> oh i see
<zuzuzzzip> hey JanC
<zuzuzzzip> jussi01: hash fail? :o
<jussi01> zuzuzzzip: I missed the # (hash) character
<zuzuzzzip> oh right
<zuzuzzzip> got an unaffiliated one ;)
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-si, miha said: !krizanic is <reply> Križanič razmišlja... o uporabi Ubuntu.
<Sprid> yellow?
<erUSUL> blue
<Tm_T> no, the password is lightning
<Sprid> ha ha
<Sprid> can you guys point me in the direction of help?
<erUSUL> Tm_T: lightning is not a color; you loose boo
<erUSUL> Sprid: /j #ubuntu
<Sprid> freaking grub is looking in the wrong place to boot ubuntu :(
<Sprid> awesome thanks guys
<Tm_T> erUSUL: "thunder" "lightning" was password-pair that US army used in world war II at some point atleast
<erUSUL> ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-02
<Tm_T> hi all
<MTecknology> MenZa: perhaps ops should be required to idle here as well?
<MenZa> MTecknology: Absolutely. :)
<MTecknology> it would take away the purpose of idling in -ops
<MenZa> MTecknology: As I just said in -ops, I have far too many channels on autojoin, so it leaves a few out :(
<MTecknology> any irc related discussion could probably take place here instead; leave -ops strictly for issues in core channels
<MTecknology> Tm_T: hi
<Pici> People come here to ask questions, like asking for Ubuntu cloaks.
<Tm_T> MTecknology: well, -ops can be used between ops, but all important information should be told here too
<MenZa> MTecknology: Or, create a lounge similar to what Pricey suggested on the ML; leave this for international and team coordination, and let ops be dispute resolution.
<Pici> Theres no reason why a non IRCC person can't triage those questions.
<MTecknology> MenZa: the lounge idea sounds a lot like -offtopic which is an ugly channel
<MenZa> MTecknology: See the ML.
<MenZa> (I also disagree on -ot, but that's because it's my primary hangout :))
<Tm_T> MenZa: for me it's the ugliest channel I'm in (:)
<MenZa> :P
<Tm_T> not saying it's unbearable, just pure nonsense to me for most of the time
<MenZa> hehehe
<MTecknology> I can't join it longer than a few minutes at a shot
<bazhang> should be shut imo
<MenZa> wat
<MTecknology> but random chit chat among ops may as well exist in -offtopic; and that would perhaps entice 'a certain some' ops to clean it up a little
<Pici> Ops have lives and jobs and can't be watching all channels all the time.  If theres something that needs our attention then call ! ops or message one of us who isn't /away or join -ops and tell us.
<MTecknology> I never said they need to watch all channels
<Pici> MTecknology: I'm replying to your claim that -offtopic needs to be cleaned up.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> well - my point was that if ops use that as the 'lounge' then if they can handle the way the channel is going then it just stays as is; if they don't see it as a fit place to chit chat then perhaps it should be cleaned up until it is suitible for that
<MTecknology> after all - that's what the point of -offtopic is; it's for random chit chat in the spirit of ubuntu
<Pici> I don't think that it would be a fun place to be if we were constantly discussing operator stuff.
<MTecknology> you didn't say op related
<MTecknology> you said along the lines of asking about the weather, how the day is going, etc
<MTecknology> apparently irssi sucks to deal with so I don't have that log to reference...
<MTecknology> I'm sure I know where my thoughts wind up, especially with certain ops; so I'll take off and go take my shower now..
<MTecknology> is it ok if I idle in -ops to watch the discussion?
<MTecknology> MenZa: ?
<Pici> There is no discussion going on there currently.
<bazhang> dont jinx it :)
<m4v> study! i'm off
<topyli> MTecknology, the discussion takes place (officially) on the mailing list instead of the channel because mailing list archives are better than irc logs
<topyli> also, everyone doesn't have to wake up, stop working, put their babies in front of the TV etc. at the same time in order to take part in email discussion
<Pici> I don't have any babies, should I find one and put it front of a tv?
<topyli> Pici, you don't, because we're using email! :)
<Pici> Oh, okay.
<topyli> you can wake up and stop working if you like though
<Pricey> MTecknology: the idea of having some "ops related, relaxed, all welcome if you smile" channel would only work if the management took an active role in shaping it and encouraging good discussions.
<Pricey> notice "encouraging", not "enforcing rules"
<Pici> managment?
<Pricey> Sorry Pici, in  a 'playful' mood.
<Myrtti> heads up, there's some mirc kiddies joining #ubuntu, they might get ideas
<Tm_T> Pricey: reason why this channel doesn't work for it?
<Philip5> hi guys! i just got ubuntu membership and am wondering who could help me change my cloak?
<Pici> Philip5: Whats your launchpad id?
 * Pici requests launchpad ids from people who were just approved as members and want cloaks
<qense> Pici: I'm one of them: qense
<Philip5> https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<Philip5> qense: so it's you and me then ;)
<qense> just the two of us?
<Philip5> qense: congrats for passing the test ;)
<qense> What about toabclt
<Philip5> i think so or maybe one more
<qense> Philip5: congrats to you to
<Pici> niko: Around?
<Pici> Or Pricey?
<Pici> qense, Philip5: Just looking for a freenode staffer to apply the cloak at this point.
<Philip5> Pici: nice
<qense> Pici:ok, thanks
<Philip5> qense: looks like it's only the 3 of us this time then... of 10 applicants
<qense> Yes
<qense> I'm not sure if that's normal, but it seems a bit disappointing to me.
<Pici> Which board?
<qense> EMEA
<qense> regular membership
<Pici> Ah.
<qense> am being cloaked right now
<Pici> Great, congrats :)
<Pici> Remember to identify to freenode or else the cloak will not be applied.
<qense> again?
<Pici> qense: identify, not register.
<Pici> Like you probably already do every time you connect.
<qense> yes, I already do
<Pici> KB1JWQ should be cloaking you two, I need to run, so please ping me if it doesn't get done.
<niko> ok
<niko> Philip5: congrats
<Philip5> niko: thanks :)
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> Just join #ubuntu-irc and ask, giving a link to your Launchpad profile and make sure you have set up your account as per these steps.
<toabctl> ^^ here's my lp-id: https://launchpad.net/~thomasbechtold     can somebody help?:-)
<MenZa> toabctl: hang in there, someone should help you shortly. :)
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-si, miha said: !troll is <alias> offtopic
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-03
<xnox> Hello =) Can you please award me an ubuntu irc cloak? https://launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov
<xnox> I guess it's bad time of day
<xnox> I'll try again during UTC day time
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continues to glow.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<Pici> onil: This isn't a support channel, please use #ubuntu :)
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> i would like to have a cloak. my lp-id is https://launchpad.net/~thomasbechtold     can somebody help, please?!
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> i would like to have a ubuntu cloak
<toabctl> can somebody help, please?!
<Myrtti> toabctl: and your launchpad id page would be located exactly where?
<toabctl> Myrtti, https://launchpad.net/~toabctl
<Myrtti> toabctl: thank you, now you just have to wait someone with enough of powah to see that
<jussi01> freenode staff, niko nalioth Pricey please cloak toabctl with an ubuntu/member cloak :)
<niko> ok
<niko> toabctl: if you want to have ubuntu/member/toabctl you should /msg nickserv set accountname toabctl :)
<toabctl> niko, done
<niko> congrats
<niko> jussi01: cloak applied
<toabctl> niko, great!thanks!:)
<jussi01> toabctl: congrats, niko thanks
<MenZa> toabctl: congrats indeed
<toabctl> thx jussi01, thx MenZa
<Trek> got an interesting issue I tried to get resolved on #ubuntu-ops, but nobody responds.
<Trek> <Trek> it seems that somehow someone spoofed the host name of my laptop, and spammed #ubuntu, resulting in a ban on the host name.  This causes an issue when my connection drops everysooften, preventing my alternate nickname from connecting.  any way to resolve this?
<erUSUL> Trek: get the ban removed? keep asking in -ops ... if it is true it was a "identity theft" there should be no problem
<Trek> posted twice there, no response after 10 minutes, but i'll try again
 * erUSUL watchs the tumbleweeds pass away
<xnox> Hello all. Is this is a right place for Ubuntu Members to request IRC cloaks?
<rww> xnox: Yes. Link to your Launchpad profile, and someone with the powers will hopefully be with you shortly :)
<xnox> rww: thanks
<xnox> sorry got a disconnect on wifi
<xnox> well my account is launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov
<xnox> xnox@irc.freenode.net is added on the profile
<xnox> heelo
 * xnox has really bad connection
<xnox> so yeah my profile is launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov please award me a cloak
<xnox> the xnox nick is added on launchpad
 * xnox is patiently gonna wait ;-)
<rww> xnox: Yep, like I said, you need to wait for someone with the powers, which I don't have :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-04
<erUSUL> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<erUSUL> !oldreleases
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<erUSUL> !no, wubi is <reply>Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pici> !no, wubi is <reply>Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<erUSUL> !info gnucash
<ubot4> erUSUL: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1917 kB, installed size 5764 kB
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1917 kB, installed size 5764 kB
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1917 kB, installed size 5764 kB
<ubot2> erUSUL: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1917 kB, installed size 5764 kB
<erUSUL> why does ubottu repond twice?
<jpds> Err.
<Pici> shes just enthusiastic
<IdleOne> ha
<huayra> Hello. Wanted to mention that I've added the Ubuntu IRC team to the Op list on #ubuntu-ec
<huayra> it has been our official channel for years (since 2007) but I was not aware of the guidelines for creation of channels for Ubuntu before today
<huayra> now you know :)
<Pici> Thanks :)
<huayra> Thanks for the info Pici :)
<m4v> too late for a "you can stick around"
<Pici> m4v: I randomly came across a plugin for munin that you wrote today.
<m4v> munin plugin? oh, the user one, i did not wrote, i fixed it
<Pici> Oh.  Well, it was still neat that I saw a familiar name on something random like that.
<m4v> hehe, now that I think about it, I said i was going to upload a better version but I sort of forgot
<m4v> Pici: I pop in and out in some projects kinda randomly
<Pici> The graph sample had your username on it, I was thinking to myself, "nah, that can't be the same person", but it was.
<m4v> haha
<maryha4ever> cta
<maryha4ever> *cya ^^
<dholbert> MTecknology: ping?
<MTecknology> dholbert: ya?
<dholbert> MTecknology, was just reading your blog post http://profarius.com/content/running-0bytes  at planet.ubuntu
<MTecknology> oh
<dholbert> MTecknology, and I was wondering, did you account for the fact that ext file systems reserve 5% (by default) to be only writeable by root? (and invisible to normal users)
<dholbert> MTecknology, to completely use up that space, you'd have to write a bunch of files as the root user, until root can't write anymore
<MTecknology> dholbert: I didn't before I sent it up but I was just reading up on things some and I guess that's why I was able to keep creating new files with that 8bytes
<dholbert> MTecknology, if you want, you can account for that by doing "tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdX"
<dholbert> MTecknology, that sets reserved blocks to 0
<dholbert> MTecknology, (without needing to reformat or anything)
<MTecknology> dholbert: thanks
<dholbert> MTecknology, no prob
<MTecknology> I'll have to try it again to see what happens but I think writing that 1byte file over and over is what filled up that space. I have 8 bytes left and copied that file ~200 times
<MTecknology> but I couldn't create one larger than a few bytes
<dholbert> MTecknology, that space only would have been used up if you were doing that as root
<dholbert> MTecknology, a normal user isn't allowed to fill up that space
<MTecknology> I did
<dholbert> oh cool
<dholbert> missed that part
<dholbert> nevermind then :)
<MTecknology> I didn't mention it
<MTecknology> I do want to try again with that tunefs though
<MTecknology> dholbert: thanks for that suggestion; I like feedback - especially when I could be wrong. :)
<dholbert> MTecknology, cool :) I happen to know about this because the default amount of reserved space can actually be quite large, so I usually tune it down to 0 or 1%
<dholbert> MTecknology, default value is 5%, which is 50 GB on a 1TB drive
<dholbert> and it's kind of silly to reserve 50 TB to be writeable only by root :)
<maco> dholbert: i keep reading your nick as some cross between dholbach and dilbert
<MTecknology> I did that too :P
<dholbert> heh
<MTecknology> dholbert: 50TB on a 1TB drive is very large; but I also agree with 50GB being very large
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> That's nice to know for in the future when I have a drive big enoughto mess with
<dholbert> MTecknology, it's more for if have a large ext3/4-formatted drive for backups or data or something
<dholbert> *if you have
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, kn100 said: !mac is <reply> ewww you dirty dirty person
<jdong> ...
<m4v> I don't wanna heard that will say about !win
<jdong> haha
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-05
<maco> anyone know how locobot_3 works?
<maco> its "help" thing just says "help <plugin> <command>" but doesnt list the plugins available
<maco> or maybe doesnt have any plugins?
<m4v> maco: it probably only uses supyboy's plugin for loggin, which doesn't have any comands
<maco> whats teh point of a bot that doesnt DO anything?
<m4v> isn't just there for logging?
 * pleia2 pats ubot4 
<m4v> maco: it logs the channel, that's the only purpose of the locobots
<maco> where do these logs go?
<maco> weve had one in the dc channel for ages but never have seen any sign of the existence of logs
<m4v> maco: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free
<maco> thanks
<maco> so umm if we wanted to borrow MootBot for a meeting at some point... how would we do that?
<pleia2> asking in is still the process #ubuntu-scribes afaik
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<pleia2> wow, those words got all mixed up
<pleia2> asking in #ubuntu-scribes is still the process afaik
<pleia2> there we go! bad paste
<maco> pleia2: thanks lyz
<drubin> Hi do I speak to about getting the loco-log bot back in our channel #ubuntu-za?
<drubin> s/do/who do/
<DJones> drubin: reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#LogBots, that says to email admin@buntu-eu.org for LoCoBot
<DJones> Sorry admin@ubuntu-eu.org
<DJones> or has it just fallen off irc
<DJones> Just looking, locobot_3-5 & 1 are online, but locobot_2 is missing, from memory, thats the one that is normally in -uk.  There's no logs since 9:28 on 30th Jan
<jussi01> Srill probably best to drop them an email imho.
<DJones> cheers, I'll drop them an email
<drubin> DJones: Thanks.
<drubin> DJones: Thanks your email must have done it, All fixed now. :)
<niko> drubin: another solution is probably to query zed
<drubin> niko: It is fixed now though but I will keep it in mind for future thanks.
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bazhang> erUSUL, plustax may be  a troll
<erUSUL> any reason to think that?
<bazhang> seriously trolling in -ot and the odd few answers in #u when he entered
<bazhang> 'cant use the terminal' etc
<erUSUL> bazhang: well he stoped answering me ...
<JayCool> ikonia: Are you there?
<ikonia> yes ?
<JayCool> Hey im sorry about everything man.
<ikonia> ok
<JayCool> what do i have to do to not be hated by you anymore ?
<ikonia> does that include telling lies in #ubuntu-ops and behaving like a child 5 minutes ago ?
<JayCool> sure
<ikonia> just cheking your admiting to that now
<JayCool> yeas
<ikonia> you're not hated, you're just not allowed in the channels due to your behaviour/attitude and ban doding
<ikonia> if you wish to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban that is the correct place
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-06
<ubot4> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu-uk (Paraselene__)
<MK-BB> hi
<MK-BB> is any ops here.. who might be able to help me?
<rww> MK-BB: Which channel do you need help with?
<MK-BB> #ubuntu-ko
<MK-BB> we want to remove the locobot.. which logs our room
<rww> MK-BB: Locobot's admin contact is admin@ubuntu-eu.org. If nobody in here can help, that's where I'd ask.
<jpds> MK-BB: Why do you want to remove it?
<MK-BB> cuz.. we already have our own logging bot..
<MK-BB> no point having 2 bots, right..?
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: !windows7 is <reply> Windows 7 was not my idea
<lfaraone> Hi, can you have ubottu join #ubuntu-us-dc?
<Tm_T> hi, good morning
<Tm_T> who was ubot3 maintainer?
<Tm_T> or if it's not available anyway, some other bot to #ubuntu-fi please?
<jussio1> Tm_T: its nalioth and probably just needs a restart
<Tm_T> nalioth: ^
<Tm_T> has anyone seen some mirc/invision spam lately? our loco channel just had one hit
<Philip5> popey: or anyone else who know. will the @ubuntu.com mailadress you get from being ubuntu member be made from my LP name or from my display name?
<jpds> Philip5: LP name.
<Philip5> aha
<jpds> Philip5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Philip5> thanks
<MarkDude> Am I in the right place? I was just opped in # ubuntu-us-or
<MarkDude> <MarkDude> I have a few questions on how to practice some op commands. I was told official channels are not the place to practice. Some commands are not doable in practice channels.
<m4v> MarkDude: which commands? you can probably try registering a temporal channel and join a clone
<m4v> but remember to drop the channel after you're done
<MarkDude> m4v ty that makes sense.
<MarkDude> I also was curious about muting. I know its a last resort. Is it ok as an op to PM a warning on an issue that could turn bad?
<m4v> muting last resort? I thought banning was the last resort
<MarkDude> I dont plan on needing anything heavier, in an emergency I would mute & seek an experienced OP
<MarkDude> Im new, I'll mute & then look for expert.
<MarkDude> I dont want to overstep bounds. What sources are there to learn more? My understanding is that some commands are changing.
<MarkDude> I am talking about a channel that has 4 users at the moment.
<MarkDude> As a new OP am I supposed to even think about bans?
<MarkDude> I thought my tools were PM & mute. Eventually - I'll be more experienced, I just dont want to make a mistake
<m4v> if you're dealing with an obvious troll, I don't see why not
<m4v> but for a small channel like that, talking thing through would probably more effective
<MarkDude> Fair enough. Ty for that really good point :)
<m4v> (small tight community)
<MarkDude> My thought also. I feel more comfortable, the more I review the *overview*. I just added this channel to my defaults.
<MarkDude> OPs have more *wiggle room* (while acting as OP) on PMs for questionable statements - am I correct?
<DJones> MarkDude: It might be worth joining #ubuntu-irc-helpers its a new channel details are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/UbuntuIRCHelpers there's some good info linked from the Catalyse section under learning & co-ordination
<m4v> MarkDude: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<DJones> MarkDude: Its a very new channel so still quite quiet, but if the plans for the channel work it should be quite helpful
<MarkDude> Ty m4v  DJones I added channel to defaults & bookmarked links. I also like the idea of wearing the helper hat 1st, and not needing to wear the OP hat ;)
<m4v> the /silence part no longer works since ircd-seven switch, I think now is /mode +g for block private messages of abusive users
 * m4v tries it
<MarkDude> I forgot about that.
<m4v> ubottu: ubuntu > m4v
<ubottu> m4v, please see my private message
<MarkDude> Ty both.
<m4v> I updated the /silence part
<erUSUL> !equiv is <reply>Do not ask if we know a program similar to window's foobar just tell us what you want to do and we can suggest a program to do it.
<erUSUL> !equiv
<m4v> erUSUL: you didn't add the spanish one :(
<erUSUL> m4v: ok ok... XD but as often happens the edit got lost ;)
<erUSUL> !equiv
<erUSUL> nobody added it yet
<erUSUL> and probably wont add it
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-07
<jussi01> !search equivalent
<ubottu> Found: photoshop, word, trillian, windows, excel, equivalent, apps, equivalents, powerpoint, software
<jussi01> !equivalents | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<lfaraone> Is the owner of ubottu about?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lfaraone> erUSUL: I asked it yesterday, and didn't get a reply. Anyhoo, can ubottu join #ubuntu-us-dc?
<erUSUL> jussi01: tsimpson ^
<jussi01> jpds: nalioth, could you please put a clone into #ubuntu-us-dc
<jpds> jussi01: Done.
<jussi01> jpds: thanks!
<Tm_T> jpds: #ubuntu-fi too?
<jussi01> Tm_T: nalioth still hasnt restarted ubot3?
<jussi01> grumble
<Tm_T> nope
<jpds> Tm_T: Done.
 * Tm_T huggles jpds
<Tm_T> hi Mamarok
<Mamarok> hi Tm_T
<m4v> erUSUL: overmind in #ubuntu-es is BlouBlou, no mistake, should we remove him?
<erUSUL> if it is a sure thing then go ahead
<m4v> he's doing all the "hi, I'm new" act, meaning, he's not going to honestly change.
<m4v> erUSUL: yes, I looked over all my logs, there's no mistake, he does the same things that bloublou does and nobody else's
<m4v> erUSUL: I'm just telling you 'cause he'll probably complain in -es-ops
<m4v> erUSUL: I'll be /query him first.
<m4v> s/be//
<m4v> ok, he didn't drop the act nor accept to leave the channel.
<Tm_T> hrr
<erUSUL> m4v: sorry has to go away a while ...
<erUSUL> m4v: so he denies being nehyx?
<m4v> yep
<m4v> I already removed him
<m4v> he disconnected right after that
<erUSUL> yep just checked
<erUSUL> well its ok; we will se if comes again
<bazhang> he's nehyx huh
<erUSUL> using tor;
<m4v> erUSUL: he now admitted to be nehyx/bloublou in #supremos, along with some profanity directed at me
<m4v> I really don't now what's wrong with this guy
<erUSUL> just a troll there are a lot of them; this is just more persistent ;)
<erUSUL> !grb2
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<arand> Re: flash, should we only be recommending flashplugin-installer, since -nonfree is transitional, or does it not matter?
<rww> arand: -installer is better if you know they're using an Ubuntu version that has it. -nonfree would still work, because it'll install the installer package, though.
<arand> rww: hmm, -installer is there from jaunty-onwards, altough.. -nonfree seems to be the source package still, from where -nonfree and -installer is built, so I guess it's not going away in a hurry then...
<erUSUL> why is intaller better?
<arand> Since -nonfree is designated as a transitional package, and I guess the original idea, at least, was to get rid of -nonfree (naming concerns?)
<m4v> I usually recommend ubuntu-restricted-extras, but now I'm not sure if it installs the same flash, it says adobe-flashplugin..
<tsimpson> they all do the same thing really
<m4v> ah, good to know
<rww> m4v: It says adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer. I believe adobe-flashplugin is the Canonical partner repository package from which flashplugin-installer gets the things it installs anyway.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-31
<ubot2> micahg called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<micahg> hi, I need someone kicked from #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-desktop (eternal)
<bazhang> micahg, I've contacted freenode staff
<micahg> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> he's hit 10 channels at least
<micahg> I know of 3 so far
<ubot2> aveilleux called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<popey> `/105
<popey> bah!
<m4v> I just bankicked eternal from #ubuntu-es  and #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<bazhang> thats like 12 channels now
<m4v> nice, he's trying to set a record or something?
<bazhang> m4v, verloggeur is yours right? it was having some connection issues earlier
<m4v> verloggeur what?
<bazhang> ah whoops guess not
<bazhang> a bot approved for testing in #ubuntu
<m4v> if you're talking about bots, I only admin kubot and scratDev
<m4v> bazhang: that's scratDev, is making noise?
<bazhang> m4v, okay, sorry my mistake
<m4v> kk
<m4v> eternal now joined #ubuntu-ar and is trolling
<bazhang> now eternal_
<m4v> right eternal_
<Madpilot> OK, so #ubuntu-irc-helpers... why on earth does it exist? This channel is insanely underused as is, and I'm currently the ONLY person in -helpers...
<gpc> Madpilot: kick yourself out, it has been closed for renovations
<rww> tl;dr: it doesn't exist
<Madpilot> OK. I'd hate to get drywall dust on my IRC client
<gpc> We are waiting for the paint to be delivered
<rww> Can the paint never be delivered? That would be nice.
<gpc> we haven't mailed out the check for the paint yet
<gpc> mailed out?
<Madpilot> spend the cheque on beer instead
<gpc> beer and bacon
<Madpilot> we can even spring for soy pseudo-bacon for the veggies
<gpc> IRCC can we get a GRF (Group Refreshment Fund) for -irc-helpers?
<gpc> 20 cases should do right?
<elky> cases of whiskey, i presume.
<Madpilot> that'll do, but what will the rest of you drink?
<elky> All I know is that your brother doesn't get to touch mah whiskey
<Madpilot> aside from helping updating the Official Book, he's hardly involved in Ubuntu these days. Your whiskey is probably safe.
<elky> Whee!
<elky> Shame though.
<jpds> Have some tea.
<Madpilot> only if I can spike it with rum.
<Madpilot> Chai w/ dark rum... omnomnom.
<jpds> Madpilot: Why is the rum always gone?
<elky> Iced coffee and vodka is deceitfully delicious too.
<Tm_T> water from the tap is good too, atleast around here
<Tm_T> elky: see -w
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-01
<TSquar3d> Hi! I have been having trouble with my internet connection on Ubuntu 10.10 on my MacBook...
<TSquar3d> It was working fine until I tried to update the iSight firmware...
<TSquar3d> And now it detects the network both ethernet and wifi, but it will not connect.
<TSquar3d> Any ideas?
<elky> TSquar3d, You should probably ask in #ubuntu but while you make your way there try checking the firmware didn't disable the other things in the bios.
<Pici> jpds: When you have a moment, could you look into seeing why ubot2 isn't doing packageinfo requests in #ubuntu-bugs ?
<Pici> plugins.PackageInfo.enabled is True for #ubuntu-bugs, but its just being silent.
<jpds> Works in /msg.
<Pici> Yes, I know.
<jpds> OK, no idea.
<jpds> Nothing suspicous in the config either.
<MH0> Has the bot automaticly ignores #ubuntu-bugs?
<jpds> It's replying to normal factoids though.
<Pici> Its displaying the same behavior in -community-team.
<MH0> jpds: @reload PackageInfo  maybe?
<jpds> Done.
<MH0> Now test?
<m4v> jpds: check if it has channel ignores or is lobotomized (factoids might ignore those)
 * vish always thought that the bots were lobotomised zombies ;)
<m4v> vish: mostly, but we leave them with enough grey matter for recognize triggers and react to them.
<vish> hrmm.. seems a bit fishy!
 * vish considers grabbing a tin-foil hat, just to be on the safe side .. :D
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-02
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> can I registry new nickname here?
<guntbert> !register | ari-tczew
<ubottu> ari-tczew: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tsimpson> ari-tczew: what do you mean (I see you're already registered)
<ari-tczew> tsimpson: _new_
<tsimpson> what new nick?
<nhandler> ari-tczew: Just /nick to the new nick and do /msg nickserv group
<ari-tczew> hmmm
<ari-tczew> I just tried /nick Ari and already in use :/
<gpc> /msg nickserv help group
<tsimpson> and its already registered by someone
<nhandler> ari-tczew: It is already registered and in use by someone else: /msg nickserv info ari and /whois ari
<nhandler> wnn ircc
<rww> lose ircc
<nhandler> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-04
<m4v> IdleOne is back
<IdleOne> not really
<rww> IdleOne is front
<m4v> buuh
<jono> can some ops help me moderate #ubuntu-meeting?
<Tm_T> jono: I'm semi-available
<Tm_T> what needs to be done?
<bazhang> set +m?
<jono> tm_T can we have #ubuntu-meeting locked so that only pgraner and I can speak and people can ask questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Tm_T> ye
<jono> thanks
<Tm_T> oh, I apparently don't have rights there..
<Tm_T> I thought I had
<jono> bazhang, can you do that for me?
<Tm_T> popey: available?
<Tm_T> jono: nope, you can see the list who can by doing "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-meeting list"
<bazhang> dholbach popey mdke freenode staff and pricechild
<bazhang> or ircc members
<bazhang> jono, I wish I could :)
<vish> can we set a re-direct for -meeting all the "*@gateway/web/freenode/*" to -classroom-chat or whereever it is that folks need to be heading?
<_marx_> policy question: is there an official policy on bots for loco team channels? my team has lubotu1 and ubuntulog2 (w/o warning). are these required or recommended for loco team channels?
<_marx_> by w/o warning i mean in the channel's topic
<popey> we request that loco teams log their main channel
<tsimpson> what channel?
<tsimpson> it should have an entry message about logging though
<tsimpson> or topic
<_marx_> ubuntu-us-nc
<_marx_> yes i know now
<_marx_> ok so i just need to add an appropriate notice in the topic
<popey> hmm
<popey> i just joined a bunch of loco channels and they all showed me the 'you're logged' message
<popey> however, most posted it in english
<popey> this seems sub-optimal
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562775/
<tsimpson> it really should be localized
<_marx_> thx for the super fast help yall!
<tsimpson> and those locobots are supposed to be replaced by ubuntulogs
<nhandler> tsimpson: lubotu isn't the old loco log bot, it is the ubottu clone
<rww> the locobot_# bots are still online. I dunno if they're actually in channels, though.
<tsimpson> nhandler: not lubot, locobot
<rww> ... oh. I suspect it would help if nhandler and I actually read pastes.
 * nhandler thought he was commenting on the orginal comment by _marx_ (who said lubotu1)
<popey> I'm mailing ubuntu-irc so we can figure out how to resolve this
<nhandler> I just checked. All the channels in popey's paste also have ubuntulog. So we just need to get the loco log bot removed
<popey> I'm less bothered about logging, more bothered by the fact that I'm not told in french, or italian that the channel is logged
<popey> anyway, mail sent so we get it known that its an issue
<tsimpson> would probably be better to email the loco contacts than the -irc ML
<nhandler> popey: Those were notices from locobot, not chanserv entrymsg's (which need to get set and should be localized)
<popey> I'm not asking -irc to do anything, my mail asks who should be tasks with fixing it
<popey> and loco-contacts is probably not as useful as you think
<popey> the vast majority of loco teams dont read it
<popey> (which is a separate issue itself)
<Tm_T> indeed, then there's people like me who reads, but forgets it all ):
<rww> Rather than changing locobot, 1) channel founders need to be poked about setting chanserv entrymsg / topic / etc., 2) locobot_* should be actually be removed for good (unless some channels prefer it? I don't know what its status is).
<rww> since ubuntulog doesn't handle entry messages like locobot did (which is fine, that's what entrymsg is for)
<nhandler> rww: locobot was meant to be removed once ubuntulog showed up. We'll need to get a hold of the admin to ask about that
<_marx_> daanngg; i started out following up on a team meeting action item and feel like i stepped in a yellow jacket nest
<gpc> haha
<gpc> that'll tech you
<gpc> teach*
<_marx_> well tech me too ;)
<rww> _marx_: nah. It's just been a rather messy transition.
<popey> its great _marx_, I'm glad you brought it up
<rww> indeed
<popey> hopefully it will ultimately result in a better experience for new users
<popey> so thats a win
<rww> I take it that -us-nc wasn't originally logged by locobot_*?
<_marx_> i'm wondering how much info to split between entrymsg and topic now
<_marx_> rww: i believe it was at one time
<rww> ah, okay. I inferred from your original message that the channel used to be unlogged. That would have explained why a lot of channels don't have entrymsg, topic, etc. set up for it.
<_marx_> part of the explanation of that is that i'm a long time irc user but haven't op'd much
<_marx_> our team has two other ops, i caught this one
<m4v> we have a mixed language entrymsg due to the Terms Of Service being in english.
<erUSUL> popey: El canal se archiva públicamente (Nota legal: This channel is publicly logged at  irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService )
<erUSUL> note that we say it first in spanish. and then we link the terms of service
<m4v> erUSUL: he meant the locobot's entry msg though
<m4v> which was always in english as I remember
<tsimpson> loco teams should be encouraged to translate the ToS page into their language and link to that
<m4v> we have a ton of documentation that need translation.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-05
<gpc> smells bad in here
<vish> gpc: i just had a similar feeling.. heh, i wonder if you we are both thinking about the same thing..
<gpc> vish: are you empathic also?
<gpc> but yeah we probably are
<vish> yea, something on the userlist made me wonder too.. :D
<r00t4rd3d> sad attempt at baiting
<bazhang> r00t4rd3d, pardon?
<r00t4rd3d> but your insults have been forwarded to the irc council
<gpc> starting to really get tired of this
<gpc> hope you are having fun jack ass
<Pici> gpc: ?
<gpc> Pici: packet kiddies messing with me all day long
<Pici> oh :(
<rww> what's a packet kiddie
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-06
<m4v> rww: I suppose somebody that knows nothing about hacking but have enough bandwidth for DoS you.
<ubot2> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<lubotu3> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
<m4v> fun
<rww> oh great, they moved on to LoCo channels.
<ubot2> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<r00t4rd3d> i joined kernel cause of this messages ^^
<r00t4rd3d> incase you really want to know idleone
<r00t4rd3d> i dont want to miss out on any fun :D
<r00t4rd3d> i have no idea who yankeesfan is though
<r00t4rd3d> so rww was right , coincidence
<r00t4rd3d> i guess
<r00t4rd3d> curious is a better term maybe
<rww> (wrong person)
<r00t4rd3d> what you mean ?
<r00t4rd3d> oh right it wasnt you
<r00t4rd3d> sometimes i match colors with nicks in the ops log
<rww> you're green/blue colorblind ;P?
<rww> or was I green at some point? I have no idea how it picks colors.
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<r00t4rd3d> i have really bad color blindness and i have blurry vision cause of diabetes
<rww> ah
<r00t4rd3d> i wish the colors would stay the same in the log
<r00t4rd3d> it really screws with me :/
<gpc> perhaps I am being a little to judgemental.
<gpc> or paranoid
<gpc> who knows
<gpc> if it isn't you then I apologize
<rww> opping is destroying both your sanity and your ability to choose between 'to' and 'too'.
<gpc> that also
<r00t4rd3d> i hate baseball so ....
<gpc> haha
<gpc> something we have in common
<r00t4rd3d> and that would be too obvious with you knowing im in new york
<gpc> yeah
<gpc> I did wonder about that
<lubotu3> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
<mcfloci> hello
<mcfloci> anyone online ?
<m4v> many, but depends on what you need.
<mcfloci> I need to configure supybot to greet joining users with a notice
<m4v> mcfloci: you might ask in #supybot then, this is not the right channel.
<mcfloci> okay
<mcfloci> thanks
<yang> Is there a description about the process how ubuntulog logs the channel talk ?
<tsimpson> yang: not sure what you mean exactly?
<yang> I mean what is the process of transcoding the irc logs into html view....and what is the client-bot using, version reply says irssi
<yang> I tried to use irclog2html
<m4v> yang: is a python script afaik
<yang> but I just dont get the same output
<nhandler> yang: http://mg.pov.lt/irclog2html/ is how they convert the raw irssi logs to html
<yang> I get error that DD-MM-YYYY dont match I think my irssi logs are pre-pended with only time
<yang> and I just cannot get a daily output, my log is being transcoded into a big html log and I would like to sort it by days
<tsimpson> I think you would need to split the plain text log into days, then run the script on each days output
<m4v> yang: you'll need to fix your logs then.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> for some reason the bot in #ubuntu-devel ("@pilot in" which is supposed to change the topic) does not work
<dholbach> does anyone have an idea?
<AlanBell> looking dholbach
<dholbach> awesome
<AlanBell> dholbach: well I can't see the problem, the channel is +t which should mean anyone can set the topic, there are no specific flags for the bot, but there don't need to be. The bot is there
<dholbach> hm, ok
<Myrtti> huh?
<jussi> +t means cant chane topic...
<ubot4`> jussi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> doesn't +t work the opposite
<LjL> AlanBell: +t means only ops can set the topic
<AlanBell> oh, in that case maybe it should be -t
<AlanBell> udevbot is not opped
<Myrtti> it doesn't need to be
<LjL> does it try to change through chanserv or directly though?
<Myrtti> if it's got the right flags in chanserv
<AlanBell> it has no rights in chanserv
<AlanBell> should it be +t in chanserv?
<AlanBell> and why did it suddenly stop working?
<LjL> either +t in chanserv, if it tries to change it through chanserv, or +o, if it wants to change it directly... i'd presume it does it through chanserv, makes more sense
<AlanBell> well it is +t in chanserv now
<AlanBell> dholbach: want to try poking it again, see if that fixed it?
<AlanBell> it is a ts2 bot
<dholbach> AlanBell, no dice AFAICS
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/27/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t16:08
<AlanBell> that is it happening last, oddly it says the topic was set by cjwatson, not by the bot
<Myrtti> micahgcjwatson: I think the channels got set to +t somehow a few days go
<LjL> AlanBell: "cjwatson: I think the channels got set to +t somehow a few days go"
<LjL> Myrtti: :P
 * Myrtti blinks
<AlanBell> that would do it then
<Myrtti> where did the cjwatson from my paste disappear?!?!
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> not that I'm the right person to say this or anything, but if the channel used not to have +t, then why use a bot to change the topic?
<Myrtti> just wondering
<jussi> because its simpler than fixing the topic everytime people break it ;)
<AlanBell> just a shortcut, and it might create reports over time of who the patchpilot was
<AlanBell> any obvious downside to opping the bot?
<AlanBell> I opped it for now, we can look at getting it to use chanserv at some stage
<m4v> AlanBell: only that it makes it stand out more :P
<bkerensa> Good Morning IRC Folks :)
<popey> Afternoon
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<propellerdnk> Hi!
<ts2> AlanBell: there was an option to use chanserv for udevbot, they decided against it and went with -t
<ts2> aka: not my fault ;)
<Myrtti> propellerdnk: oh, hiya, how can we help you?
<dholbach> can somebody join #ubuntu-classroom-chat and help figure out what's broken with the classroom bot?
 * dholbach is giving first UDW session now
<Myrtti> I'm tempted but I doubt I can offer any actual help
<LjL> what's broken *now* is that it disconnected, i guess :P
<HFSPLUS> ....................../´¯/)
<HFSPLUS> ....................,/¯../
<HFSPLUS> .................../..../
<HFSPLUS> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
<HFSPLUS> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
<HFSPLUS> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
<ubot2`> jussi called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2`> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (jussi)
<k1l> *sigh*
<AlanBell> jussi: all sorted in -kernel?
<Myrtti> looks like it for now
<jussi> AlanBell: yeah, thank Pici
<chilicuil> hi there, the Ubuntu developer week has started and in #ubuntu-classroom-es some mates and myself are interpreting in real time what's discussed in #ubuntu-classrom, we're trying to fill a gap between both worlds so people who don't feel comfortable with English enough can make theirs questions
<chilicuil> we've already started, and we have logs from today, however we'd like to
<chilicuil> have official logging so we can have something to point out in the wiki, this is what we have so far: http://pastebin.com/ZJkcfzjp
<AlanBell> hi chilicuil
<AlanBell> ubuntulog doesn't want to listen to me
<AlanBell> and it is a canonical run one it seems, I have requested someone send it in
<AlanBell> chilicuil: looks like you are doing a great job, would be great to get the logs you are taking published in the wiki somewhere, and hopefully we should be able to get a logbot in for tomorrow
<chilicuil> AlanBell: ok, that sounds great, sure, we'll add them at the wiki for now, thanks!, I repeat myself the channel is #ubuntu-classroom-es
<AlanBell> it is RT ticket 19237
<chilicuil> yep
<chilicuil> then u may like to delete [rt.ubuntu.com #19236] I've send also an email to rt@ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> gah
<AlanBell> ok, well I poked them directly about it
<AlanBell> the more requests the merrier
<chilicuil> ok, I'll leave now, I must move myselft, thanks AlanBell
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> dholbach: have you gotten any replies about eruSUL? I've been asked if I will put his membership on a councils agenda
<dholbach> Myrtti, yes, give me just a little bit more time
<Myrtti> dholbach: no worries, I'll go pop the kettle on
<Myrtti> Fuchs: thoughts about the !ch factoid?
<LjL> not very right for it to be in german
<LjL> either shorten it and make it in all the relevant languages, or have it in english, imo
<LjL> considering #ubuntu-ch is in english, it should probably be in english
<Myrtti> indeed
<k1l_> yep, everything else would start a flamewar which is the first language in there :)
<LjL> !no ch is <reply> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deuschsprachigen Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<k1l_> its "Deutschsprachiger" in german
<LjL> !no ch is <reply> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deuschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<jpds> Ich sage.
<k1l_> :)
<jpds> Do we not cater for Romansh?
 * jpds flees.
<k1l_> hehe
<Tm_T> I thought finnish was the primary language everywhere
<Myrtti> Deuschsprachiger?
<LjL> whops
<LjL> !no ch is <reply> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<lkjoel> How does one get an ubuntu cloak?
<lkjoel> my launchpad.net page is: launchpad.net/~lkjoel
<Myrtti> AlanBell, Pici, funkyHat, topyli?
<Myrtti> lkjoel: wait until someone acknowledges :-)
<lkjoel> ok
<lkjoel> thanks
<Pici> lkjoel: one moment.
<lkjoel> thanks
<Pici> np :)
<zykotick9> The !clone factoid is still using aptitude.  The #debian channel has a clone method using dpkg which might be more appropriate, seeing as aptitude is not installed by default.  "dpkg --get-selections > ~/selectionfile". Then, after the base install on other machines use that file and do: "dpkg --set-selections < ./selectionfile && apt-get dselect-upgrade".
<popey> the set-selections / get-selections is badly flawed
<popey> I no longer recommend that to people
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-02
<jacob> is it possible to swap my cloak to match my launchpad username (~jpeddicord), or must it match my nick?
<Unit193> jacob: It normally matches your nickserv account name, but you could ask (/me hilights Pici, AlanBell, and funkyHat)
<jacob> Unit193: ah, ok. it doesn't matter too much either way, but I just think it makes a little more sense to point to lp. (it would make even more sense if i could snag "jacob" on launchpad, but that's unlikely ;) )
<ubot5`> In #lubuntu, iceroot said: ubot5`: thanks, i will mark is as a duplicate
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy
<raju> AlanBell:  Hi
<raju> hello i would like have Ubuntu cloak , somebody help me
<Myrtti> could you give your launchpad URL?
<raju> sure
<raju> https://launchpad.net/~genupulas
<raju> Thanks for responding
<Myrtti> AlanBell, Pici, funkyHat, topyli ^
<funkyHat> raju: there you go ⢁)
<raju> funkyHat:  thanks for responding , is it done ?
<funkyHat> raju: yes
<raju> funkyHat:  thank you very much
<funkyHat> 12:29:27 ::: raju [~raja@ubuntu/member/genupulas] has joined #ubuntu-irc
<funkyHat> raju: no problem ❡⢁)
<raju> funkyHat:  :)
<raju> funkyHat:  how is the day going ?
<raju> is it day there ?
<funkyHat> raju: Yes, it's 12:34 here. It's going pretty well. I had a quite boring lecture on Java this morning, and have to hang around at uni for another hour and a half or so. How is it going for you?
 * Myrtti gently prods dholbach with a pink fluffy pen
<raju> java i have studied 4 years ago , yeah i have done with my classes . hmm my students are feeling ASM is a complex one . i need to get rid of that feeling from their minds .
<raju> funkyHat: ^^
<Pinkpony>  someone mentioned pink fluff?
<Myrtti> tsk
<Tm_T> this is what you get when there's not enough coffee ):
<k1l> we got (or will get) a new bot in #ubuntu-de, can we request a ubuntu related cloak for that and what would it look like?
<pangolin> IF you can get it would look like @ubuntu/bot/botowner
<k1l> ok. so either we could set the real botowner or the ubuntu-de-irc neutral acc.
<DJones> If its not owned by an ubuntu member, it might take on the cloak of the owner as unaffiliated/owner/bot/botname (as an example), which I think is the default freenode bot cloak format
<k1l> yep, that is what the testbot (which is borrowed from the german kubuntu team) does look like. but i think an ubuntu cloak would suit better
<ts2> k1l: you'd need to contact the IRC Council to request a bot cloak, probably best to go ahead an email them on irc-council (AT) lists.ubuntu.com
<k1l> ts2: ok. ill try my best :)
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, cliftonts said: lubotu3: But why is 11.10 doing it too now?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
<genupulas> funkyHat:  hey
<_bbb> greetings earthlings
<Unit193> Howdy
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, matejbc said: What is going on with my Ikariam profile
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-04
<Flannel> today was a growth day for ##hamradio
<Flannel> er
<ubot5`> AlanBell called the ops in #lubuntu (just a test)
<Myrtti> AlanBell: it's lacking something :-|
<AlanBell> it is
<Unit193> Just needs swapping a few names
<AlanBell> yeah, which I think needs doing in ubottu then syncing to ubot5`
<Unit193> Yep, pango did it last time
<AlanBell> it is the ops-#lubuntu factoid
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> !-ops-#lubuntu
<ubottu> ops-#lubuntu has no aliases - added by nhandler on 2010-09-22 21:43:56 - last edited by pangolin on 2011-12-04 19:48:07
<bkerensa> hmm
<Alina> Hi all!!!
<Alina> #ubuntu-ru Moderators kicking users without reason. just like it. They talking like schoolers. I think they childres
<Alina> PLEASE HELP!!!
<k1l> do we have some russian speaking guys awake?
<Alina> ?
<Alina> I can wait
<Alina> Help PLEASE!!!
<pangolin> Alina: Please be patient
<Alina> no problem
<pangolin> and don't type in all caps, it is considered to be rude.
<Alina> np
<Alina> but i not consideret it to be rude
<Alina> just its scream
<pangolin> but the internet does
<pangolin> no need for screaming when talking works just as well
<Alina> np
<Alina> and.....
<pangolin> and what?
<pangolin> i don't understand what the problem is, you are in the channel and are +v
<Alina> how they affect?
<pangolin> affect what? you need to be more clear
<Alina> Freenode have a general / global rule?
<pangolin> yes they do
<pangolin> Alina: What exactly is the problem you are having in #ubuntu-ru ?
<Alina> The kick users withou reason. just like it. Schoolers children moders
<Alina> They
<pangolin> The ops can kick who they want for whatever reason or lack of reason they chose
<Alina> They kick users without reason. Just like it. They just Schoolers children moders.
<Alina> ops?
<pangolin> ops = mods
<Alina> ok do it please
<pangolin> do what?
<Alina> they kick WITHOUT reason
<Alina> its bad
<pangolin> Alina: you are not making any sense
<Alina> thet children
<Alina> oh ok
<Alina> all bad on freenode because freenode not have global rules
<k1l> can you provide an eyample where you say its inadequat behavior of the ops?
<Alina> k1l sorry what?
<Alina> oh
<Alina> #ubuntu-ru
<k1l> can you paste some log for an example of a bad op into the pastebinit.com? or what do you want the IRCC to do?
<Alina> I asked about the license.  I compared it with anyone, with bad man. And Kicked.
<Alina> log no
<Alina> because closed it
<Alina> they me compared
<Alina> pastebinit is spam :( ?
<Alina> ftrsr.com
<Alina> relink
<Alina> я получила уже все ответы на канале #ubuntu
<Alina> #ubuntu-ru
<Alina> I now do not let go
<Alina> me kicked nice 2
<Alina> now
<Alina> I kicked two more times
<k1l> Alina: so as far as i see you got kicked because your questions wasnt ubuntu related in a ubuntu support channel
<Alina> k1l, i ask about license and was kicked
<Alina> in next time me kicked without reason
<Alina> and again for no reason help please (((
<k1l> Alina: well, you started again with the topic. if you want to talk about generel linux licence try offtopic channel or #linux-ru
<Alina> They're just kids, but they act on the nerves.
<k1l> i dont understand enough russian to understand what is wrong there. but if it is no topic for a ubuntu support channel und you keep coming again and again with a bad topic it is not their fault.
<Alina> Madden. How to clean on #ubuntu-ru?
<Alina> http://translate.google.com
<Alina> ok thanks all!
<Alina> I'm going to look for other chats where there is a global rules and global moderators.
<Alina> bb all!
<dangertux> Hello, who do I need to ask about getting a cloak (ubuntu member type)?
<pangolin> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pangolin> dangertux: are you an Ubuntu member?
<dangertux> Yes
<pangolin> can you link to you launchpad profile please
<dangertux> https://launchpad.net/~dangertux
<pangolin> Pici AlanBell topyli funkyHat dangertux would like a member cloak
<pangolin> dangertux: congrats on membership
<dangertux> Thanks :-)
<Unit193> dangertux: Congrats ;)
<EvilResistance> congrats :)
<dangertux> Thanks again * 2 ;-)
<pangolin> just sit patiently and one of the GC's will get you sorted soonish
<EvilResistance> i thought i'd say congrats, even though i just hopped in here to get the /topic xD
<dangertux> no problem
<dangertux> thanks for your help pangolin
<pangolin> my pleasure
<EvilResistance> hey pangolin, whens the next IRC Council meeting
<Unit193> EvilResistance: You shouldbe able to get it with /topic #ubuntu-irc
<EvilResistance> they havent updated their page :P
<pangolin> EvilResistance: TBD
<EvilResistance> Unit193:  not from a broken irssi :/
<EvilResistance> pangolin:  any idea when the date will be determined?
<pangolin> soon
<pangolin> :)
<EvilResistance> evil categorical definitions of timeframes
<pangolin> but there should be plenty of notice
<AlanBell> yeah, soon
<pangolin> AlanBell: i assume you saw the ping about dangertux
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/dangertux cloak please
<AlanBell> pangolin: yeah, I was just checking stuff
<pangolin> cool, thank you :)
<AlanBell> dangertux: I added you to the launchpad group, if you hang round here for a bit you will get the cloak
<dangertux> AlanBell: Thank you very much :-)
<AlanBell> staff o/ can we have an ubuntu/member/dangertux cloak for dangertux please
<niko> sure
<niko> dangertux: congrats
<dangertux> niko thanks :-)
<AlanBell> thanks niko
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-05
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, awilkins said: !ping is an interesting thing. A ringadingding.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-28
<TheLordOfTime> are "Music announce scripts" banned per-channel or globally in all IRCC-controlled channels?
<k1l_> does it say something about that specific in the guidelines?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm asking because i asked someone in #ubuntuforums to disable it and then they give me a fuss over a minor use of capslock *once*
<TheLordOfTime> then say "you did that without being told to stop, so i'm not going to turn it off"
<TheLordOfTime> or some other similar stuff
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> TBH there's almost no moderation in #ubuntuforums so its probably useless for me mto ask such things
<TheLordOfTime> (its almost as bad as #defocus was)
<k1l_> imho its ok to use them if they are not in a support channel and if its not automatically spamming every song.
<TheLordOfTime> the case i'm on about is it seems to be announcing each song.
<TheLordOfTime> which is why i asked them to stop, but...
 * TheLordOfTime will take that up with forums council over governance of the channel
<k1l_> the guidelines dont say something about that kind of script.
<k1l_> but it could be covered by the "dont be annoying" and "dont use scripts or bots" sections.
<TheLordOfTime> i think that applies, problem i find is that #ubuntuforums isn't logged afaict.
<TheLordOfTime> short of getting FC and IRCC permission to drop a bot in there to log (whether publicly or privately), my statements have no corroboration
<TheLordOfTime> i don't think FC likes me constantly pointing out the flaws in the IRC channel though :P
<IdleOne> We typically don't allow NP Now Playing scripts in the Ubuntu channels. Ubuntu team/loco channels are free to set their own rules in addition to the !codeofconduct and !guidelines
<TheLordOfTime> IdleOne, does #ubuntuforums count as a team/loco channel?
<TheLordOfTime> or does it count as IRCC-governed
<IdleOne> ubuntuforums is a little special but I would say it is a team channel
<IdleOne> All Ubuntu* channels are subject to the IRCC, but the IRCC doesn't lord over them.
<IdleOne> So if an issue got to a point where the channel ops couldn't resolve it then it would fall on the IRCC to help resolve it.
<TheLordOfTime> my point with that was who makes the rules for #Ubuntuforums, and since its FC i'll take it up with them
<TheLordOfTime> although !guidelines would still apply, if the guidelines say no bots/scripts
<TheLordOfTime> (which i've only ever seen very few exceptions for)
<IdleOne> the channel ops make the rules. and all the channels within the Ubuntu namespace are supposed to follow the guidelines and !codeofconduct
<rperier> Morning, I would like to change my nickname in my irc cloak
<tsimpson> AlanBell, Pici, topyli, funkyHat, Tm_T: ^
<AlanBell> hi rperier
<AlanBell> rperier: what do you want to change it to?
<rperier> AlanBell: to ubuntu/member/rperier please
<rperier> hi btw
<AlanBell> ok, that all seems fine, staff, can someone sort that out please
<niko> done, AlanBell :)
<rperier> thanks !
<AlanBell> thanks niko
<nothingspecial> You there TheLordOfTime
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-29
<TheLordOfTime> no
<TheLordOfTime> nothingspecial, ^
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> Yup!  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-October/000164.html !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Tm_T> but it is!
<Unit193> Then lets p-a-r-t-y!
<Tm_T> Unit193: here, have a ookiee
<Unit193> oooh! I love those!  Danke!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-31
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, boritt2 said: anything is what
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, boritt2 said: chat is interesting
<Unit193> There is a scheduled IRC team meeting at 20:00UTC (almost half an hour) in #ubuntu-meeting - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-01
<Vegas3416> I have no idea if I did this right but here goes..is there anyone here?
<TheLordOfTime> depends
<TheLordOfTime> whatcha needd?
<TheLordOfTime> need*
<Vegas3416> awesome..
<Vegas3416> ok here goes
<Vegas3416> I'm running ubuntu 12.10 64bit..i'm trying to run a makefile for a program but the program is run from a 32 bit stand point
<TheLordOfTime> should probably make a note if you need support with ubuntu you should `/join #ubuntu` and then ask there...
<Vegas3416> oh
<Vegas3416> if i just type that in here will it automatically let me join that room or do I need to find that room via another method
<TheLordOfTime> /join #ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> that'll get you there
<Vegas3416> anybody know a good room for programming support?
<Vegas3416> on linux
<TheLordOfTime> ##programming
<TheLordOfTime> Vegas3416:  ^
<Vegas3416> yes
<Vegas3416> wow..lol
<TheLordOfTime> Vegas3416:  ##programming is a channel :P
<TheLordOfTime> but if you need ubuntu-specific, idk... maybe #ubuntu-devel?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-03
<bobweaver> how do you ignore a nick ?
<ikonia>  /ignore ikonia"
<ikonia> without the quite
<ikonia> quote
<bobweaver> not working I can see you
<ikonia> (for example)
<k1l> bobweaver: depends on your client. but most ones go with /ignore nick   or a pattern instead of nick
<ikonia> ignoring an op is not a good idea, but you are free to do so
<bobweaver> thanks k1l  I am on xchat
<bobweaver> ikonia!*@*
<k1l> im not sure. maybe it only works with full masks. so it will be nick!*@*
<Fuchs> that would be nick based, which might not be the best choice
<ikonia> as I don't change nicks, it will work fine
<Fuchs> also Xchat (as plenty of other clients) also expect the message types to ignore  (e.g. messages, ctcp, ...)
<Fuchs> you usually want to go with ALL, e.g.  /ignore *!*@unaffiliated/ikonia ALL
<bobweaver> Fuchs,  and k1l  thanks I figured it out
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<bobweaver> it was like you said /ignore <nick>!*@* all
<bobweaver> I just dont have time for games I have enough people that I deal with with the whole Ubuntu TV thing
<bobweaver> so Thanks again you are saying me headaches
<Fuchs> /nick aspirin
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> <bobweaver> SonikkuAmerica,  you have used unity config tool or mechaig or what ever it is called ?
<bobweaver> * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<bobweaver> yet ikonia  gunning it out for me once again
<bobweaver> lets go over the logs and see what I did wrong
<Fuchs> well, yes, there is a quiet matching you, but that would be something for #ubuntu-ops  I guess :)
<Fuchs> and that is probably not _the_ best start, just a suggestion as a non-coreop
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-27
<StephenS> IdleOne:
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-28
<Unit193> ubot5: schedule
<ubot5> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Unit193> ubot5: raring
<ubot5> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Unit193> ubot5: trusty
<Unit193> :D
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-touch, genii said: ubot5: !schedule is <reply> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<Unit193> genii: Better to sync the db.
<genii> Dunno how
<Unit193> tsimpson: Howdy, ubot5 is quite out of date it'd seem, doesn't seem to use/update the db.
<Unit193> genii: We can'e.
<Unit193> -e+t
 * genii grumbles
<tsimpson> fix0rd
<Unit193> Danke.
<Unit193> ubot2`: schedule | genii
<ubot2`> genii: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<Unit193> :D
<genii> Ouch
<Unit193> (Config is old, db is up to date.  It also has no PackageInfo config.)
<Unit193> ubot2`: info firefox
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-26
<Moonwalker> Hi members of the IRC Council. I wrote to you about the op issues in #ubuntu-cn, but no response yet. Could anybody help?
<rww> #ubuntu-irc-council. You missed a bit :P
<Moonwalker> hmm, indeed.
<Moonwalker> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-27
<elfy> if there's someone here with access to the -irc mailing list - there's a mail from me to it that needs moderating please :)
<Pici> elfy: I waved my magic wand at it
<elfy> Pici: thanks :)
<elfy> I assume you read it as well :D
<Pici> I did indeed.
<elfy> :)
<Pici> Thanks for the help :)
<elfy> welcome - I've done changes to the LP group, I've assumed that IRCC would want to do a community wide announcement to Fridge or something
<Pici> Will do.  Doing some maintenance on the IRC side of things first though... also I suppose I'll need to update the mailing list as well.
<elfy> have fun with that then :)
<elky> holy crap i won outright how in hell lol
<Fuchs> wat?
<elfy> elky: :)
<elky> Fuchs: irc council
<Fuchs> my deepest sympathies :(
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> congratulations!
<elky> haha
<k1l_> too much el*y nicks for me in here ;p
<elfy> well - congratulations to all concerned - you all got votes
<elfy> k1l_: ha ha - I'm just going to take that as cue ...
<elfy> to come back as hobgoblin next time :D
<elfy> night all :)
<elky> hehe goodnight and thanks
<elfy> :)
<k1l_> congrats elky, and Flannel
<Fuchs> we're doomed. DOOMED.
<elky> we were already doomed. now it's _comically_ doomed
<Fuchs> oh, okay. who's the third poor soul,
<elky> phunyguy
<Fuchs> and why didn't I get a mail to vote as an irc member? *scratches head*
<Fuchs> yeah, doomed it is.
<elky> you're not an irc member i guess. i forget how one gets there too
<elky> you probably need to be an ubuntu member first
<Fuchs> I was pretty sure I was an IRC member, let me check
<Pici> Trying to remember how to update the mailing list... for some reason this is always confusing to me.
<k1l_> iirc you need to reactivate yourself once a year or so. if you forget to do that you get dropped
<Fuchs> Ubuntu IRC members 	2012-05-31 	Member 	—
<Fuchs> according to lolpad
<elky> k1l_: yeah that happened to me. i didn't even get to vote for me
<Pici> hrm
<Fuchs> and I remember voting in the past as well
<k1l_> you are in the list. maybe some old email or spam filters?
<elky> it only gives you a week to renew. probably dropped while you were at bootcamp
<Fuchs> elky: if it was dropped I wouldn't be listed as a member
<elky> mine dropped while i was sick last year
<Fuchs> let me check the e-mail, because it definitely wasn't spam filters
<Fuchs> e-mail is correct as well
<Fuchs> who should I bug about this to get it fixed?
<elky> in this case, probably elfy
<elky> is your email public on launchpad?
<elky> the script can't get it if it's not
<Fuchs> nope, but I can pm it to her if that helps
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> that explains it, then. Hm. Not terribly happy with making my e-mail public, but I can use the membership one, can't I?  (the @ubuntu.com thingie)
<elky> yeah, it should just point at your regular email
<Fuchs> right, shall put that on and make that one public. Thanks :)
<Fuchs> sounds like something that should be addressed to me though, I'm pretty sure not everybody feels good about putting an e-mail address up in public
<elky> the "get the voters emails" script is not a function of launchpad. it uses the public api. launchpad would otherwise have to provide a method to certain people to access private information, which would be exactly as hilarious as it sounds
<Fuchs> or just have a method to send e-mails to people of a certain group
<elky> except you need to feed the emails to condorcet which canonical doesn't run
<elky> it's a cobbled situation and i have no idea why it's preferred
<Fuchs> so lolpad would need an own, decent voting solution?
<elky> yes
<Fuchs> would probably cover a couple of use cases. Hm.
<elky> which it doesn't because there's no financial gain for putting the resources on it
<elky> as with most defects and feature requests in launchpad
<Fuchs> *sigh* ah well.
<elky> and try as i may to contribute to launchpad, i never got a functional dev environment set up, and nor has anyone i know
<Fuchs> rest assured I would have voted for you. And your hubs, just for hilarity
<Fuchs> aww
<elky> (who doesn't work for canonical)
<Fuchs> well, thanks for the information :)
<elky> yw
<elky> in the future, sending a "hi, we just initiated voting, if you missed out, let us know" to the lp[ group would probably be nice though.
<Fuchs> Yeah. As said, I do remember voting in the past  (and I don't remember ever making my e-mail address public, I am slightly worried about spam), so at one point they probably had something like that
<elky> not sure how that works with subgroups, but this one in particular doesn' thave that many of those
<phunyguy> wait, what?
<phunyguy> what just happened?
<phunyguy> I was highlighted
<Fuchs> go back to sleep
<phunyguy> oh, I see
 * phunyguy sighs in relief.
<phunyguy> congrats to elky and Flannel.  Muahahahaahaha
<rww> Fuchs: I'm only skimming, but setting your @ubuntu.com email as your primary LP email account if you did that is a Very Bad Idea
<rww> since Canonical uses the primary LP email address as the target for your @ubuntu.com email, so... yeah
<Fuchs> rww: no, I just recently did that, as in: today, after I was being told that the e-mail has to be public
<Fuchs> rww: any better suggestions that don't involve giving an actual e-mail address of me to the public?
<rww> iirc "public" is "public to logged in LP users", for a start
<rww> for a second, people running CIVS elections in Ubuntu should provide an option for people to request a ballot. i think this is a Do Better Next Time thing
<rww> ("I sent out ballots to everyone whose email address I could find. If you didn't get one, email me" type message, as discussed above)
<Fuchs> rww: I still dislike that, since creating a lolpad account (and using that to harvest) is trivial and can be mostly automatized
<rww> I know
<Fuchs> rww: so I agree with your and your better half's analyse of the situation, and probably re-set my old e-mail, but not public
<rww> I note that were I going to spam Launchpad accounts I'd grab GPG keys too, and yours has your email address publicly available
<rww> the usual script for snarfing emails from LP used to do that, in fact. i gather this broke at some point.
<Fuchs> rww: not one bound to that, mind
<Fuchs> also thank you lolpad for sending out two e-mails when I add a new address, I'm sure that's very much needed  (probably even a third after confirmation)
<rww> ENOPARSE on your first reply
<Fuchs> yeah, I should probably head to bed before I start writing gibberish only
<Unit193> I do that, the gibberish part.  Sleep well!
<Fuchs> indeed, bed it is. Nighty night all :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-28
<elky> rww: oh yeah i forgot that's how they forward, whups
<benonsoftware> Congrats to elky and Flannel. :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-30
<Bukolay> hi
<Bukolay> pls help me?
<Bukolay> | | | |                    | |_   _| ___ \/  __ \   | |
<Bukolay> | | | |_ __  _ __ ___  __ _| | | | | |_/ /| /  \/ __| |
<Bukolay> | | | | '_ \| '__/ _ \/ _` | | | | |    / | |    / _` |
<Bukolay> | |_| | | | | | |  __/ (_| | |_| |_| |\ \ | \__/\ (_| |
<Bukolay>  \___/|_| |_|_|  \___|\__,_|_|\___/\_| \_| \____/\__,_|
<Bukolay>                            v3.2.3
<Bukolay>                      using TRE 0.7.2 (GPL)
<Bukolay> * Loading IRCd configuration ..
<Bukolay> * Configuration loaded without any problems ..
<Bukolay> * Loading tunefile..
<Bukolay> * Dynamic configuration initialized .. booting IRCd.
<unopaste> Bukolay you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Bukolay> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
<unopaste> Bukolay you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> Bukolay you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Bukolay> Possible error encountered (IRCd seemily not started)
<Bukolay> =====================================================
<Bukolay> Check above for possible errors, and this output of
<Bukolay> ircd.log. If you cannot solve the problem, read
<Bukolay> Unreal.nfo on where to get support
<Bukolay> =====================================================
<Bukolay> [Fri Jan 30 05:18:37 2015] - config error: Error replacing command nick-flood when loading module cmdflood: Object was not found
<Bukolay> [Fri Jan 30 05:30:45 2015] - Error binding stream socket to IP 185.33.234.29 port 4000 - irc.BukoLay.Com[]:Address already in use
<Bukolay> [Fri Jan 30 05:31:14 2015] - Error binding stream socket to IP 185.33.234.29 port 4000 - irc.BukoLay.Com[]:Address already in use
<unopaste> Bukolay you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Bukolay> [Fri Jan 30 05:32:28 2015] - Error binding stream socket to IP 185.33.234.29 port 4000 - irc.BukoLay.Com[]:Address already in use
<Bukolay> [root@by-yunusca unreal]#
<unopaste> Bukolay you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Unit193> Bukolay: Dude, learn to pastebin.  Also, you're not in the right place for help with that.  Seems you're trying to configure unrealircd?  I'd check their docs and support channel.
<Bukolay> Unit193
<Bukolay> unopaste
<Mikaela> AlanBell: I think that unopaste isn't fully functional
<Unit193> It doesn't have @
<Mikaela> and doesn't seem to be on strange acl either
<rww> of course it does.
<Unit193> Could OP it. :P
<rww> #ubuntu-irc doesn't need a floodbot.
<rww> if someone competent disagrees, they're welcome to fix it to not help flooders
<Unit193> Generally nope, just sayin'.  If you /remove, it also won't rejoin.
<Unit193> Awwh, I'm incompetent. :(
<Mikaela> as far as I am aware, it would rejoin after restart or reconnect
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-31
<AlanBell> rww: yup, no need for a floodbot here, unopaste was only here for the purposes of cloaking it and giving it comands
<AlanBell> unopaste: part #ubuntu-irc
<Mikaela> did it ever start using SASL ECDSA256-CHALLENGEAUTH, SASL PLAIN, CertFP or supybot-botchk or anything?
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-02
<ash_workz> there should be a factoid about pirating
<k1l> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ash_workz> is http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi out of date?
<ash_workz> a search for warez doesn't appear :\
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> weird
 * Pici looks
<teward> ash_workz: it shows fine here
<teward> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=warez  see 'warez ebrarian'
<teward> it's an alias to piracy
<teward> search piracy, and warez also shows up there, as does warez ebrarian - http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=piracy
<teward> and the piracy factoid matches the reply that ubottu just gave :)
<ash_workz> teward: so http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi does not list all the factoids?
<ash_workz> on the one page?
<teward> ash_workz: note the 1 - 2 - 3- ... at the top - do you really want all the factoids in one huge page?
<k1l> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ash_workz> I suppose not
<teward> it does pagination
<teward> so there's individual pages as you go on
<teward> look at page 2 when sorted by popularity, the 'piracy warez illegal cracking' item shows there
<teward> Search works, though it doesn't appear to be as intuitive as it could be
<Pici> agreed
<Pici> the whole website needs a rewrite
<teward> so it's not a case of the CGI not working, it's a case of it not being user-friendly and intuitive
<teward> +1 pici
<k1l> maybe he searched for pirating. which doesnt bring results.
<teward> k1l: indeed
<k1l> but piracy, warez, .... do
<teward> thoug hthey said 'a search for warez'
<ash_workz> k1l: that is exactly right
<ash_workz> that said
<teward> as said, it's not an intuitive system :)
<ash_workz> or perhaps I need to be a little more diligent in my endeavors
<teward> i'm also not sure whether !pirating needs an alias to piracy, since the two are synonymous with each other
<k1l> but i dont think we need to add all declinations for the words as a factoid :)
<teward> (my opinion)
<teward> k1l: +1
<teward> Pici: sorry to steal the thunder there :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-04
<lubotu3`> In lubotu3`, nikola_ said: There is an error can u help me?
<nikola_> enyone?
<k1l> nikola_: what is the issue?
<nikola_> uhh
<nikola_> there have been an error repors on mine computer
<nikola_> reports
<nikola_> *
<k1l> nikola_: this is not a technical support channel. you might want to ask in #ubuntu or the os you are using
<nikola_> os?
<nikola_> u mean mine country?
<k1l> OS = operating system
<nikola_> thats waht i meant
<nikola_> tnx eny=ivey
<nikola_> enivey*
<teward> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<teward> ^ that's a little vague
<teward> could we make it say "9 months (non-LTS)" and "5 years (LTS)"?
<teward> it could be misconstrued to be "Oh, things get supported 5 years and its not LTS" (granted, people are not typically that stupid but...
<teward> (that's the only part it's vague on)
<teward> thoughts?
<k1l> +1
<teward> actually, we could reword it as such then...
<teward> "9 months to 5 years" -> "9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS)"
<teward> removing that 'to' implies it's either/or, rather than a range
<k1l> !info releases
<ubottu> Package releases does not exist in wily
<ubot93> Package releases does not exist in wily
<k1l> !releases is <reply> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<teward> i need an op in #ubuntu-bugs to smack someone - we don't have a floodbot
<teward> nevermind
<hggdh> k1l: thank you
 * teward waves
<teward> (i discuss, i don't revise, heh)
<teward> in any case, it's still a decent change, IMO
<hggdh> it is
<teward> :)
<k1l> yeah, i thought about it several times but always thought: next time i will change that (or propose a change)
<teward> glad to see it was accepted thoug h:)
<teward> k1l: guess I beat you to it heh
<k1l> now i can blame you, teward ;p
<teward> :P
<hggdh> popey: there still?
<popey> ya
<hggdh> popey: do you know if https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=16371 is still a concern? I tried pinging daviey, but no response
<popey> no idea
<popey> can't imagine it still is 5 years later..
<popey> or it is and nobody cares
<hggdh> popey: I will ask for it to be closed then
<tsimonq2> Hi, I literally just got Ubuntu Membership. Could I please recieve a cloak? Thanks in advance. :)
<Fuchs> tsimonq2: please link your launchpad page, then wait for first IRCC and then staff
<Fuchs> also note that this will replace your linuxpadawan, whatever that is, cloak
<tsimonq2> Fuchs: yes I am aware that this will replace my cloak. https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2
<Fuchs> lovely, then just wait for IRCC and staff now :) and congratulations
<tsimonq2> Fuchs: thank you :)
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/member/tsimonq2 for tsimonq2
<Fuchs> my recommendation would be #freenode as one was just active in there, and it's going towards UTC midnight
<Fuchs> oh, he's even on /stats p
<Fuchs> so poke Downtime directly :)
<teward> yep
<teward> i was about to say :P
<Fuchs> rare thing
<teward> tsimonq2: go to #freenode plz
<teward> (in case they ask you to verify you're OK losing your cloak or such)
<hggdh> Fuchs: thanks
<teward> though they may PM direct
<Fuchs> they will
<Fuchs> it'd be odd if they didn't
<Fuchs> that was more pointed at hggdh
<tsimonq2> teward: against "All Ubuntu members can request an Ubuntu cloak by asking a member of the IRC Council for one. Please do not go to freenode staff first as they require approval from a group contact for group cloaks." ????
<hggdh> Fuchs: I am already there :-)
<tsimonq2> well I just joined either way
<teward> tsimonq2: i didn't say you should ask them
<hggdh> tsimonq2: this means someone from the IRCC must approve & request the cloak
<hggdh> tsimonq2: you cannot do it directly
<teward> tsimonq2: i said that staff may ask you if you want the cloak, and then OK the removal of your current one
<teward> and what hggdh said
<teward> :)
<teward> see/
<teward> now you can leave #freenode or risk getting highlighted frequently
<teward> by spambots
<hggdh> tsimonq2: you are all set :-)
<tsimonq2> thanks hggdh
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> o/ no need for  me to be i nthis chan :)
<teward> i was going to say "What, you don't like lurking and discussing IRC related things?" but OK
<hggdh> heh
<Fuchs> and the free cake we serve
<Fuchs> mmhcake
<rww> ssshhhhhh don't tell them about the cake i've been feeding people to get them to vote me onto ircc
<hggdh> hum. I'll go now for an icecream with fudge
<Fuchs> rww: if _you_ made it to IRCC I'd blame something else than "feeding cake"
<rww> i put lsd in the cake, i've totally got this
<Fuchs> I'd still blame something else
<Fuchs> in German it's called hochsc ... nevermind
<hggdh> Fuchs: Hochschule?
<Fuchs> yes, yes, let's say that's the word I was looking for *nods*
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-05
<Unit193> As far as the LTS thing goes, that's a bit annoying as only Ubuntu and Kubuntu are 5 years, afaik.
<Unit193> Lubuntu, Xubuntu, and I believe Ubuntu Studio just do 3.
 * rww headache
<rww> so there are three different support durations then?
<Unit193> 9 month normal release, 3 year LTS, 5 year LTS.
<MooDoo> hello all
<hggdh> so perhaps we can change the text to: (...) and from 3 to 5 years (LTS) (...)"
<teward> i think that adds an extra layer of complexity to the thing - if we're making it work for all of them, then wouldn't we have to specify which LTSes have which relese?
<teward> because with hggdh's comment about changing it to 'and from 3 to 5 years (LTS)' there's the ambiguity again
<teward> and then that gets misconstrued for all LTSes
<teward> and by 'complexity' that includes the effort to reduce ambiguity
<teward> if we don't change the text to be more specific, then we need to find authoritative information links which would then point to the difference
<teward> unless the Releases wiki page, under its "Support Length" bullet for Long Term Support releases details that difference with other flavors?
<teward> actually, if we're going down this path, Unit193, we can't just say "Ubuntu releases..." in the factoid, can we?
<teward> hating my keyboard... but even if I'm overanalyzing, the idea would be to reduce ambiguity and confusion, not to exchange one confusing statement for another
<hggdh> flavours can decide what length of support they will provide. Ubuntu provides 5 years, but it is based on resources Canonical has to commit. Other flavours, being (mostly) community, may not have the resources.
<hggdh> this is part of the game, and expected. The factoid is correct if it points to authoritative documents.
<teward> except it doesn't if we expand the factoid to include 3 years
<teward> none of those links it has points to other-flavors release terms
<teward> "3 or 5 years (LTS)" according to what?  Those links?  They don't touch base on the other releases.
<teward> Again, we lead into ambiguity
<hggdh> it all depends. Again, *Ubuntu* is 5 years. Others are not. The factoid is (being picky) wrong, then. I am not sure this is a big deal, though.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-29
<niko> :22
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-28
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !biosupdate is To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
#ubuntu-irc 2019-02-02
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !19.04 disco dingo is <reply> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !19.04 disco dingo is <reply> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-01-29
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, guntbert_ said: !19.04 is <reply> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<guntbert_> fixing the grammar :-))
<guntbert_> I forgot the syntax to replace/delete text ...
<JackFrost> guntbert_: https://unit193.net/ubottu.html#_editing_factoids (note this isn't official documentation)
<guntbert_> JackFrost: thx, found and bookmarked :-))
 * JackFrost hopes it doesn't randomly disappear. :P
<guntbert_> JackFrost: that has *never* happened before ;-)
<hggdh> guntbert_: IIRC, upsdates to ubottu are mirrored by ubot5. Or something like it
<dax> yep, the ubot clones grab updates made to ubottu
<hggdh> ^ more tehnically correct :-) thank you dax
 * hggdh goes walk the dog
<JackFrost> Or, grabbed then converted...
